# Bbqboss smokehouse driveler



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Come on in and sit down the BBQBOSS always has a special


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Matty,

Just for you my friend....


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice of you to title it for Matty.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm hawngry!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Sauce please!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Awwww... you shouldnt have.... no, really.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 31, 2010)

Gotta go... Catch y'all later!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice of you to title it for Matty.



We owed him for the last one



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm hawngry!!!



Matty will not disappoint



Resica said:


> Sauce please!!!



I am still waiting on mine ( I got 4 pints from  him at DOG II,lasted 2 weeks now my BBQ sauce level in my blood stream is low)


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awwww... you shouldnt have.... no, really.



you deserve one...We had another name picked but figured we would get banned so I liked this one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

I here


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I here



he's getting the smoker going so sit down and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it will be a while


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm hawngry!!!



You're welcome to come on over here sis. I just sent EvilRubberDucky for pizza.   

Oh the usefulness of having a 16 year old with a license and his own car.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're welcome to come on over here sis. I just sent EvilRubberDucky for pizza.
> 
> Oh the usefulness of having a 16 year old with a license and his own car.



Isn't it great? No more running to the store for things (until school starts back). Just send the kid (and )


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

I gived it up


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gived it up



they not letting you close the old one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> they not letting you close the old one



they shore is makin it hard


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Come on in and sit down the BBQBOSS always has a special



He's special alright....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> they shore is makin it hard



okay time to get cleaned up,been along day walking the woods


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> He's special alright....



like ya wouldn't beleve


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm hawngry!!!



I'm too!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> okay time to get cleaned up,been along day walking the woods



taker easy feller


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 31, 2010)

Howdee Doo  Hankus, Jeff, & Jason and any lurkers


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doo  Hankus, Jeff, & Jason and any lurkers



howdy Moonpie


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I'm too!!!



Bout to throw some butterflied backstrap on the grill....


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Lunarpastry, how be ya ?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey Lunarpastry, how be ya ?



thats  there yank, your knowledge of the english language is astounding


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> Bout to throw some butterflied backstrap on the grill....



Dont burn yerself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doo  Hankus, Jeff, & Jason and any lurkers


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thats  there yank, your knowledge of the english language is astounding


Indeed it is!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> Bout to throw some butterflied backstrap on the grill....


Grill. Backstrap. Hoo Man!!!!!!! Killin me 



Resica said:


> Hey Lunarpastry, how be ya ?


Gayroy, what up North today  I be purdy good for my condition.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey Lunarpastry, how be ya ?


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Gayroy, what up North today  I be purdy good for my condition.



Oh Lordy!! 79 degrees up here today!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Hey Keeblers.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Keeblers.



Hey Matty, how's the babysitting going?


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont burn yerself.



I am using a charcoal grill not electric so I should be good...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> I am using a charcoal grill not electric so I should be good...



Careful, charcoal can get HOT!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Matty, how's the babysitting going?



Going purty good.  Kiddos are bathed for the night and eating some cheese pizza i just made them along with a bowl of fresh fruit.  

I just made a little crown and ginger to settle in for the night. 




JD said:


> I am using a charcoal grill not electric so I should be good...



Like i said... dont burn yourself!


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Careful, charcoal can get HOT!



I am experienced with charcoal....electricity not so much.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont burn yerself.


Hey Boss, I'm so happy bought myself an old "Oklahoma Joe's" grill today. Small, about 15" but real heavy duty. Got a serial # and look like 1/4" thick. Weighs about a hundred pounds and bout killed me gettin it on and off the truck. TELL ME IT'S A GOOD GRILL!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Going purty good.  Kiddos are bathed for the night and eating some cheese pizza i just made them along with a bowl of fresh fruit.
> 
> I just made a little crown and ginger to settle in for the night.
> 
> ...


Good Deal! 



JD said:


> I am experienced with charcoal....electricity not so much.


 Gotcha!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> I am using a charcoal grill not electric so I should be good...



Uh hummm!!! Fire huh.....she talked you into building a fire. You must have fixed those switches/sockets. 

New thread a comin'!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh hummm!!! Fire huh.....she talked you into building a fire. You must have fixed those switches/sockets.
> 
> New thread a comin'!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Let's hope not!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's hope not!!!



I kinda liked it, but it shoulda been a 2 part series


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Boss, I'm so happy bought myself an old "Oklahoma Joe's" grill today. Small, about 15" but real heavy duty. Got a serial # and look like 1/4" thick. Weighs about a hundred pounds and bout killed me gettin it on and off the truck. TELL ME IT'S A GOOD GRILL!!!!!!



Good deal!  Ive looked at those before and they are heavy duty if its the ones im thinking about.  If im not mistaken,  they use those heavy steel pipes used in oil rigs.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs beated me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

ok, I'm outta here again.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I kinda liked it, but it shoulda been a 2 part series



True


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm goners fer a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Here ya go QUACK!!!!! 



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/20EuDHifIzs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/20EuDHifIzs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're welcome to come on over here sis. I just sent EvilRubberDucky for pizza.
> 
> Oh the usefulness of having a 16 year old with a license and his own car.








Bubbette said:


> Isn't it great? No more running to the store for things (until school starts back). Just send the kid (and )





Famous last words . . .




MoonPie said:


> Grill. Backstrap. Hoo Man!!!!!!! Killin me
> 
> 
> Gayroy, what up North today  I be purdy good for my condition.









JD said:


> I am experienced with charcoal....electricity not so much.





Once more . . .  Bzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> I am experienced with charcoal....electricity not so much.



Tired of electricity today?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Keebs beated me



Wit a Skillet??????


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubba just texted me. They aint seein' nuffin. Alls they are gettin' is hawt! The pigs are smart, they don't get out in this heat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Waitin' on some 'HOT WINGS' to cook!!!


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Tired of electricity today?



Yessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But the butterflied backstrap was out of this world...I marinated it is Dales and Dr. Pepper whole for about 4 hours then butterflied them. Melt in your mouth good. The only thing was I need longer tongs... it was a hot fire...


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba just texted me. They aint seein' nuffin. Alls they are gettin' is hawt! The pigs are smart, they don't get out in this heat.



Soooooo, what your saying is that the Hawgs are smarter?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2010)

Howdy folks. 

JD, want to come work with me for a week?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> Yessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But the butterflied backstrap was out of this world...I marinated it is Dales and Dr. Pepper whole for about 4 hours then butterflied them. Melt in your mouth good. The only thing was I need longer tongs... it was a hot fire...



DreamDawg's wantin' you to play wiff lectricity and fire in the same day. Anything she ain't tellin' ya?


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> JD, want to come work with me for a week?



Nope....I will stick with driving tractors and cutting grass....


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> Soooooo, what your saying is that the Hawgs are smarter?



Yup!


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> DreamDawg's wantin' you to play wiff lectricity and fire in the same day. Anything she ain't tellin' ya?



Sweet Baby Jesus...I think your on to something....


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

Piggie down! 

Fishbait shot a big sow but it ran off. They's tryin' to find it. I guess there's one piggie that's got less brains than those boys!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm thinkin' dem pigs is about like deez drivelers....holed up in a waller or sumpin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm thinkin' dem pigs is about like deez drivelers....holed up in a waller or sumpin





Bubbette said:


> Piggie down!
> 
> Fishbait shot a big sow but it ran off. They's tryin' to find it. I guess there's one piggie that's got less brains than those boys!



There's always one that'll stick it's neck out....pigs and drivelers


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Cute little feller! 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/stnoShFlFiM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/stnoShFlFiM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cute little feller!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/stnoShFlFiM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/stnoShFlFiM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



  What ya up to this evenin Mr. Jeff??


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

So need an answer  really quick, EvilRubberDucky just got a call from a girl who is a friend. She's at the house of the boyfriend who just broke up with her. She called him crying her eyeballs out wanting him to come get her and take her home.

He's pleading his case but I'm telling him that's NOT a good situation to get in the middle of. Suppose that boy gets ticked off and wants to take it out on ERD?  

I hate it for the girl, but she's got parents. I mean she got over there somehow didn't she?  

You guys help me out here. Am I making the right decision?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What ya up to this evenin Mr. Jeff??



Gettin primed up for some Hot Wings and cold'uns, etc.


Trippin' on some o dis:


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WxTWQD91b5c&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WxTWQD91b5c&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So need an answer  really quick, EvilRubberDucky just got a call from a girl who is a friend. She's at the house of the boyfriend who just broke up with her. She called him crying her eyeballs out wanting him to come get her and take her home.
> 
> He's pleading his case but I'm telling him that's NOT a good situation to get in the middle of. Suppose that boy gets ticked off and wants to take it out on ERD?
> 
> ...



Yep...I'm with you!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I'm with you!!!




Thank you.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So need an answer  really quick, EvilRubberDucky just got a call from a girl who is a friend. She's at the house of the boyfriend who just broke up with her. She called him crying her eyeballs out wanting him to come get her and take her home.
> 
> He's pleading his case but I'm telling him that's NOT a good situation to get in the middle of. Suppose that boy gets ticked off and wants to take it out on ERD?
> 
> ...



Yep. Sounds like a trap.

Evenin folks.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Keep the young fellow home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thank you.



YW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yep. Sounds like a trap.
> 
> Evenin folks.



Evenin duude!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin duude!!!



Dooood whatsuuup? 

I's be tired and full of Wallace bbq...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Dooood whatsuuup?
> 
> I's be tired and full of Wallace bbq...



 Evenin there SW...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yep. Sounds like a trap.
> 
> Evenin folks.



Or a plot.  




Resica said:


> Keep the young fellow home.




Oh he's home alright. And about two shakes from losing his phone and his car.  

He's never given me 'tude before and we ain't about to start now.   




He'll get over it if he wants to drive to school next week.


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So need an answer  really quick, EvilRubberDucky just got a call from a girl who is a friend. She's at the house of the boyfriend who just broke up with her. She called him crying her eyeballs out wanting him to come get her and take her home.
> 
> He's pleading his case but I'm telling him that's NOT a good situation to get in the middle of. Suppose that boy gets ticked off and wants to take it out on ERD?
> 
> ...




Need a little more detail....

1. Just how big a boy is he compare to ERD?
2.  What does she look like?
and Finally
3. Does ERD he have a girlfriend?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Evenin there SW...



Evenin boss.


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Or a plot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That answers # 2 and 3.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> Need a little more detail....
> 
> 1. Just how big a boy is he compare to ERD?
> 2.  What does she look like?
> ...




Have no idea but ERD is 6'4".
Have no idea.
No.




JD said:


> That answers # 2 and 3.....



I think you and I were thinking the same thing. 

I can't deal with this. 

I'm supposed to be the only girl in his life.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm thinkin' dem pigs is about like deez drivelers....holed up in a waller or sumpin







Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I'm with you!!!





Sweetwater said:


> Yep. Sounds like a trap.
> 
> Evenin folks.





Resica said:


> Keep the young fellow home.



what they said



JD said:


> Need a little more detail....
> 
> 1. Just how big a boy is he compare to ERD?
> 2.  What does she look like?
> ...



wait can I change my answer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wait can I change my answer



nevermind


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nevermind



Howdy beericus.


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Have no idea but ERD is 6'4".
> Have no idea.
> No.
> 
> ...



At 6'4" he should be able to handle most highschool kids... If he is giving you lip then the answer to #2 is he thinks she is HAWT and I mean Danica HAWT  Sooooo, I say let him go for it....he's got to learn hard lessons from time to time and you never know....she might be your future daughter in law.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

cant figure out why my stomach is rumbling and making all kinds of funny noises....  I think its the lava trying to escape!!  If ya see a mushroom cloud over woodstock, you can thank Rhbama3.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm gonna have to steal Bubbette's sig line. 

Fishbait lost another one.  Wobbert-Woo  sent me a text and said they had been picking up jawbone fragments out of the food plot for the last hour.   Never could find her or a blood trail or something I guess. Two weeks ago he clipped her neck, tonight he shot her snout off, maybe tomorrow he'll give up on a headshot and put it in the pumper.    

I think someone needs to check their scope, he ain't never missed, let alone twice.  

Oh Lawd, I'm pretty sure this means we'll be headed to Barrows real soon.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I had to change to the driveler avatar


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> At 6'4" he should be able to handle most highschool kids... If he is giving you lip then the answer to #2 is he thinks she is HAWT and I mean Danica HAWT  Sooooo, I say let him go for it....he's got to learn hard lessons from time to time and you never know....she might be your future daughter in law.



He's started popping up with all these girls calling and texting and friends requests on Facebook.  I think a bunch've girls heard he got a car and all of a sudden he's HAWT now. 

But no, we've always been close and he's never given me much lip or tude about anything. He's a great kid but I think the hormones are taking over and I'm not sure if they make handcuffs big enough for me to keep him locked in his room now.   

He can see her at school next week.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy beericus.



howdy SW



JD said:


> At 6'4" he should be able to handle most highschool kids... If he is giving you lip then the answer to #2 is he thinks she is HAWT and I mean Danica HAWT  Sooooo, I say let him go for it....he's got to learn hard lessons from time to time and you never know....she might be your future daughter in law.



yep 



BBQBOSS said:


> cant figure out why my stomach is rumbling and making all kinds of funny noises....  I think its the lava trying to escape!!  If ya see a mushroom cloud over woodstock, you can thank Rhbama3.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I had to change to the driveler avatar



excelent choice


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I had to change to the driveler avatar



Whatsup? Floodin here in Austell...again.


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> he's started popping up with all these girls calling and texting and friends requests on facebook.  I think a bunch've girls heard he got a car and all of a sudden he's hawt now.
> 
> But no, we've always been close and he's never given me much lip or tude about anything. He's a great kid but i think the hormones are taking over and i'm not sure if they make handcuffs big enough for me to keep him locked in his room now.
> 
> he can see her at school next week.



But Mom!!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Whatsup? Floodin here in Austell...again.


recognize who it is ?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> But Mom!!!!



Excellent idea! I'll send him to OutFishHim's house!     


Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> recognize who it is ?



looks like SW's old avvy, the one with  the dream home


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Excellent idea! I'll send him to OutFishHim's house!
> 
> 
> Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom Mom.....


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> He's started popping up with all these girls calling and texting and friends requests on Facebook.  I think a bunch've girls heard he got a car and all of a sudden he's HAWT now.
> 
> But no, we've always been close and he's never given me much lip or tude about anything. He's a great kid but I think the hormones are taking over and I'm not sure if they make handcuffs big enough for me to keep him locked in his room now.
> 
> He can see her at school next week.


You're not thinking of giving him handcuffs ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> looks like SW's old avvy, the one with  the dream home


Hes looking at the thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I had to change to the driveler avatar


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Excellent idea! I'll send him to OutFishHim's house!





Resica said:


> You're not thinking of giving him handcuffs ?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uWZHhMEr2bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uWZHhMEr2bQ&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

it jus stops short


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


Is all that the same as fessing up


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> recognize who it is ?



Naw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Is all that the same as fessing up


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're not thinking of giving him handcuffs ?



Stop that!    

Now look at this sweet and innocent face.  There ain't a mean bone in his body. It's them evil wimmins and foozball making him act like that.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


>



The boy would be RURNT!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeeaaaahhh c'mon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Stop that!
> 
> Now look at this sweet and innocent face.  There ain't a mean bone in his body. It's them evil wimmins and foozball making him act like that.



His shirt even matches your new mailbox and firepit area!


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> The boy would be RURNT!



Yep...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> His shirt even matches your new mailbox and firepit area!



   

He's not fond of the lawn furniture either.  

Even though he helped me paint it.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

nice cold wallermelon and a handful of salt......some times i half way like summer time.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> The boy would be RURNT!



You're right. He'd be safer if I had let him go rather than sending him north.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it ain't BBQ but did a stir fry goose meal the other night with rice so tonight I decided to clean out the frig and make a goolosh added some dice maters and some beans and let it simmer a bit    to bad ya can't smell it cause it's smellin GOOOOOOOOOD right about now and I'm clear upstairs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

JeffC is on the blues and I'm on the bluegrass 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YH0CnjXqCLE&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YH0CnjXqCLE&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> nice cold wallermelon and a handful of salt......some times i half way like summer time.



Same here...except substitute the wallermelon for beer and the salt for Loritab 10's....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Just got a text. Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait are running from the law!    



Can't decide if I should call em "Smokey and the Bandit" 


or











Thelma and Louise?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So need an answer  really quick, EvilRubberDucky just got a call from a girl who is a friend. She's at the house of the boyfriend who just broke up with her. She called him crying her eyeballs out wanting him to come get her and take her home.
> 
> He's pleading his case but I'm telling him that's NOT a good situation to get in the middle of. Suppose that boy gets ticked off and wants to take it out on ERD?
> 
> ...



Absolutely NOT! All you need is for her dad to show up after finding out that she snuck out or sumpin'. He may can take on other high school boys, but a dad may be another story.



turtlebug said:


> I'm supposed to be the only girl in his life.



Welcome to life with a driving teenager. 



turtlebug said:


> Well, I guess I'm gonna have to steal Bubbette's sig line.
> 
> Fishbait lost another one.  Wobbert-Woo  sent me a text and said they had been picking up jawbone fragments out of the food plot for the last hour.   Never could find her or a blood trail or something I guess. Two weeks ago he clipped her neck, tonight he shot her snout off, maybe tomorrow he'll give up on a headshot and put it in the pumper.
> 
> ...



Welcome to my world! And y'all encourage mine to go. 



turtlebug said:


> He's started popping up with all these girls calling and texting and friends requests on Facebook.  I think a bunch've girls heard he got a car and all of a sudden he's HAWT now.
> 
> But no, we've always been close and he's never given me much lip or tude about anything. He's a great kid but I think the hormones are taking over and I'm not sure if they make handcuffs big enough for me to keep him locked in his room now.
> 
> He can see her at school next week.



I tell the girls to blame me. Tell the friends at school that her mean ole mom said she couldn't do it. I don't mind taking the blame.



turtlebug said:


> Stop that!
> 
> Now look at this sweet and innocent face.  There ain't a mean bone in his body. It's them evil wimmins and foozball making him act like that.



Foozball is the debil!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well it ain't BBQ but did a stir fry goose meal the other night with rice so tonight I decided to clean out the frig and make a goolosh added some dice maters and some beans and let it simmer a bit    to bad ya can't smell it cause it's smellin GOOOOOOOOOD right about now and I'm clear upstairs



Man that looks most excellent!  Makin me hawgry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Just got a text. Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait are running from the law!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Foozball is the debil!



Blaspemy!!  Bad Bubbette! Bad girl!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeeaaaahhh c'mon.



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7E2kIJxSlZ8&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7E2kIJxSlZ8&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Stop that!
> 
> Now look at this sweet and innocent face.  There ain't a mean bone in his body. It's them evil wimmins and foozball making him act like that.


You're right. 


Fine looking young man.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Just got a text. Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait are running from the law!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Richland po-po dun got 'em? 

Definitely Thelma and Louise!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Absolutely NOT! All you need is for her dad to show up after finding out that she snuck out or sumpin'. He may can take on other high school boys, but a dad may be another story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Apparently some cop in Webster thinks your hubby drives through roadblocks/license checks like Grandma Moses.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're right. He'd be safer if I had let him go rather than sending him north.



North what? Now you've done it!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're right.
> 
> 
> Fine looking young man.



Thank Ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Here ya go Hankus!!! One of my favorites...


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/08e9k-c91E8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/08e9k-c91E8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Apparently some cop in Webster thinks your hubby drives through roadblocks/license checks like Grandma Moses.



Ya gotta tell me what happened before he calls me. I know he'll "stretch" the truth.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

[slip;5166717]nice cold wallermelon and a handful of salt......some times i half way like summer time.[/QUOTE]



JD said:


> Same here...except substitute the wallermelon for beer and the salt for Loritab 10's....



 yall is both half rite



turtlebug said:


> Just got a text. Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait are running from the law!
> Can't decide if I should call em "Smokey and the Bandit"
> or
> Thelma and Louise?





Bubbette said:


> The Richland po-po dun got 'em?
> 
> Definitely Thelma and Louise!





turtlebug said:


> Apparently some cop in Webster thinks your hubby drives through roadblocks/license checks like Grandma Moses.





turtlebug said:


> Thank Ya!



  wait thats terrible





but it is


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Dang.... Were in a tight spot!


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go Hankus!!! One of my favorites...
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/08e9k-c91E8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/08e9k-c91E8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go Hankus!!! One of my favorites...
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/08e9k-c91E8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/08e9k-c91E8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





That is awesome!    I've loved that since I first heard it when the movie came out.  



My other favorite.

Can't listen to this one without crying.  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zSif77IVQdY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zSif77IVQdY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I sure miss repoman34 and atlninja82


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go Hankus!!! One of my favorites...



I loves it  

 

this makes me wanna do the moonshine shindig shuffle


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang.... Were in a tight spot!



we WHO


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I sure miss repoman34 and atlninja82



Why'd ya run 'em oft


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 31, 2010)

Evenin ya'll....


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I sure miss repoman34 and atlninja82



me too.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I sure miss repoman34 and atlninja82


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we WHO



its from the movie "o brother where art thou"!   Dang you need to step up your game if you gonna hang on the driveler thread!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin ya'll....



Hey miz Yara , is ya here yet


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> its from the movie "o brother where art thou"!   Dang you need to step up your game if you gonna hang on the driveler thread!



sorry I thought the mushroom cloud mita gots to ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I sure miss repoman34 and atlninja82



They were my fav's.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Ya gotta tell me what happened before he calls me. I know he'll "stretch" the truth.



That's all I know. Fishbait was texting (it's like he can't talk when they're together cause Wobbert-Woo  might find out he has a wife   ) and I just got bits and pieces. 

Me: So are yall going back in the morning?
Fishbait: If Webster po po don't take Robert.
Me: WHAT?!?!?!?!
Fishbait: We go through roadblock. Po po pick on Wobert.
Me: Why?
Fishbait: He not move fast enough ha ha ha
Me: So are yall Smokey and the Bandit or Thelma and Louise?
Fishbait: lol


That's all I got.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey miz Yara , is ya here yet



Si. Thought of you when I made ribs today.


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Just got a text. Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait are running from the law!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This video just in of the chase....Bama sure can drive....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iq6DkDHOWkI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iq6DkDHOWkI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I sure miss repoman34 and atlninja82



Whatever happened to my little whiteghettoninjabro?  

I miss him too.  

I haven't had a decent chew toy in a while.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> They were my fav's.


Tbug went 12 rounds with both of them


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Si. Thought of you when I made ribs today.



well I be dog I'm humbled yet intrigued, so I gotta ask

why


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

JD said:


> This video just in of the chase....Bama sure can drive....
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iq6DkDHOWkI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iq6DkDHOWkI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Dat's my baby right dere!         


I think they're gonna be scared to even look at this thread when they get back to Wobbert-Woo's .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

I think this was jus fer my neighbor 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PAaPRjpVSHg&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PAaPRjpVSHg&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dat's my baby right dere!
> 
> 
> I think they're gonna be scared to even look at this thread when they get back to Wobbert-Woo's .



I was thinkin' more about OJ's slow speed chase. 

Seein' it all on the forum will be good for 'em. I just hope Wobert Woo doesn't get mad until AFTER the po-po lets him go. If not, I guess I can send Jennifer to bail him out. Anyone willing to make donations for his bail?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorry I thought the mushroom cloud mita gots to ya



gettin close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That is awesome!    I've loved that since I first heard it when the movie came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes'm same here!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I was thinkin' more about OJ's slow speed chase.
> 
> Seein' it all on the forum will be good for 'em. I just hope Wobert Woo doesn't get mad until AFTER the po-po lets him go. If not, I guess I can send Jennifer to bail him out. Anyone willing to make donations for his bail?



I'll do a BBQ fundraiser for him!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I was thinkin' more about OJ's slow speed chase.
> 
> Seein' it all on the forum will be good for 'em. I just hope Wobert Woo doesn't get mad until AFTER the po-po lets him go. If not, I guess I can send Jennifer to bail him out. Anyone willing to make donations for his bail?



Well Fishbait isn't responding to any more texts. 


I wonder if it was the Thelma and Louise comment?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> gettin close.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I was thinkin' more about OJ's slow speed chase.





Yeah, but holding a gun to their heads wouldn't make anyone take them any more seriously. 


Everyone knows they'd just miss.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well I be dog I'm humbled yet intrigued, so I gotta ask
> 
> why :huh:


Yea, why him?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll do a BBQ fundraiser for him!



rekon we can get folks to pledge a dime per rib to watch me eat ribs  



turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait isn't responding to any more texts.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it was the Thelma and Louise comment?



 

mebbe they took it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yea, why him?



dude why are ya hilightin in PURPLE


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait isn't responding to any more texts.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it was the Thelma and Louise comment?



Or you may be gettin' a phone call soon - you know, the one call you get. 

I've been tempted to call Bubba, but if he's still talkin' to the po-po, it may not be the best time.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude why are ya hilightin in PURPLE



Is that what that is? Colorblind here Hank. Color sensitive are ya?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Is that what that is? Colorblind here Hank. Color sensitive are ya?



oh well that splains it it was jus kinda hard to see and in the south most fellers aint partial to fairy purple so.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude why are ya hilightin in PURPLE



hey wasup H


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

JeffC must be either eatin or sleepin either way this uns fer you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey wasup H



well that sure is pretty seth matches your dress perfectly


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well that sure is pretty seth matches your dress perfectly



oh snap


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oh well that splains it it was jus kinda hard to see and in the south most fellers aint partial to fairy purple so.....


What color is your background pansy? Easy to see it on the background here, it looks brownish. Any color requests Spanky?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5166904#post5166904


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> oh snap



yep I nailed him and hes off lurkin someres


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> JeffC must be either eatin or sleepin either way this uns fer you


Probably eatin and having a cold one He stays up until atleast 11pm on the weekends


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> What color is your background pansy? Easy to see it on the background here, it looks brownish. Any color requests Spanky?



no sir I didnt know ya was impaired I'll jus live with it





but as a matter of fact jus post in that color so I know its you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Popo: where you boyz headed???

Fishbait: Home

Popo: Where ya been???

Bama: Pig huntin'

Popo: How bout steppin' out of the car there fella, keep ya hands where I can see'em.

Fishbait: Naw, he meant Hog Huntin!!!

Popo: You next Casanova, keep your hands where I can see'em boyyy!!!

Bama: Look, I'm tired and wore out from chasin' a wounded pig through the woods that Fishbait shot in the face....and we still didn't get him.

Popo: Get on the ground.... NOW....GET ON THE GROUND!!!

Fishbait: Shut-up bama!!!

Popo: Bama????? Put ya hands behind ya back boyy!!!

Anyone want to contribute???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Popo: where you boyz headed???
> 
> Fishbait: Home
> 
> ...



naw looks like you gots it, but ya could put it in their thread


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Popo: where you boyz headed???
> 
> Fishbait: Home
> 
> ...




It's funny and I'm laughing...

but I can't get either one of em to answer their phones.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It's funny and I'm laughing...
> 
> but I can't get either one of em to answer their phones.



wonder whichun gets the one call 

I jus caint help pokin at em


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It's funny and I'm laughing...
> 
> but I can't get either one of em to answer their phones.



Can I post it in your thread??


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It's funny and I'm laughing...
> 
> but I can't get either one of em to answer their phones.



Anyone know anyone with the Webster Po-po? Bubba isn't answering his phone. This is making me a little nervous.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope they ditched the weed!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I post it in your thread??



Sure. 


Seriously, anyone know anyone on the Webster PD?  

I think Bubbette and I are getting a little beyond worried.  It's not like either one of them to not answer a text of a call in over an hour.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hope they ditched the weed!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> Seriously, anyone know anyone on the Webster PD?
> ...



dagnabbit now yer makin me feel bad fer  at em


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It's funny and I'm laughing...
> 
> but I can't get either one of em to answer their phones.



Anyone know anyone with the Webster po-po?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> JeffC must be either eatin or sleepin either way this uns fer you



Eatin' some Hot Wings and a couple of cold'uns...

 Back atcha Brother Hankus 



sinclair1 said:


> Probably eatin and having a cold one He stays up until atleast 11pm on the weekends



Depends on whether I've had my NAP OR how many of dees


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Anyone know anyone with the Webster po-po?




I'm on the phone with fishbait now. They're fine. 


I'm a little ticked with him, but he'll hear even more tomorrow night since I just hung up on him.



I don't understand men being so irresponsible. He wouldn't text or call because they were eating.  


I need to hush.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm on the phone with fishbait now. They're fine.
> 
> 
> I'm a little ticked with him, but he'll hear even more tomorrow night since I just hung up on him.
> ...




aint ya havin a fine nite wid men folkses


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Back to regularly scheduled  broadcasting.  So they did ditch the weed, I guess!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well that sure is pretty seth matches your dress perfectly



bite me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bite me



dude I can chew ya up n spitted ya out


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude I can chew ya up n spitted ya out



im not scared


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm on the phone with fishbait now. They're fine.
> 
> 
> I'm a little ticked with him, but he'll hear even more tomorrow night since I just hung up on him.
> ...




They'd have been better off in the other scenario now!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im not scared



scared aint got nuttin to do wid it



Jeff C. said:


> They'd have been better off in the other scenario now!!!



yep now they gots Tbug and Bubbette to deal wid


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> scared aint got nuttin to do wid it
> 
> 
> 
> yep now they gots Tbug and Bubbette to deal wid



idjit


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just heard a BOOM about two miles north....RIP BBQ


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep now they gots Tbug and Bubbette to deal wid



I think Bubba is grateful that I'm not home and may not be for a few more days.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> idjit



well I can top that                             

wat ya got next


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> scared aint got nuttin to do wid it
> 
> 
> 
> yep now they gots Tbug and Bubbette to deal wid



Naw, they had dem to deal wid anyway....now it's Tbug and Bubbette breathin' FIRE

I can't wait to find out how lonnnnnnnng they in TIME-OUT


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Ya'll!
Whats happening?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, they had dem to deal wid anyway....now it's Tbug and Bubbette breathin' FIRE
> 
> I can't wait to find out how lonnnnnnnng they in TIME-OUT



I'm so mad I've officially cancelled Fishbait's 40th birthday on Tuesday.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

This message is hidden because the member rhbama3 is on your ignore list.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I just heard a BOOM about two miles north....RIP BBQ



  
Ruuuunnnnnnn!!!! Aftershock is comin'


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I think Bubba is grateful that I'm not home and may not be for a few more days.



prolly


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Ya'll!
> Whats happening?



bamer you THE MAN


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so mad I've officially cancelled Fishbait's 40th birthday on Tuesday.



He'll be 45 when you get tru wit him


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bamer you THE MAN



Him and his "lil buddy" probably wish they were in the custody of THE MAN right now.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Him and his "lil buddy" probably wish they were in the custody of THE MAN right now.



I repeat --  prolly


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Ya'll!
> Whats happening?



Nothing out of the ordinary. How was Webster?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I feel like i'm in a deep dark abyss with no hope of seeing daylight again. 
All i did was stop at a roadblock in Webster County after hog hunting this evening. The po po checked my license, asked about all the guns in the backseat, and then we drove home in a thunderstorm. Got home, ate pizza and then had to go into damage control. 
Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

haha Jus started rainin here and I run to let my winders up on my car, slipped and fell against a ladder stand. Bruised right arm far a streak bout 1 inch wide and bout 20 inches long. Plus a bruised a spot on my thigh bigger than a softball with 2 three inch long shallow cuts. Yep  its gonna hurt in the mornin


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm in a deep dark abyss with no hope of seeing daylight again.
> All i did was stop at a roadblock in Webster County after hog hunting this evening. The po po checked my license, asked about all the guns in the backseat, and then we drove home in a thunderstorm. Got home, ate pizza and then had to go into damage control.
> Can't wait to do it again!


Let the dishes pile up ...you da man


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> haha Jus started rainin here and I run to let my winders up on my car, slipped and fell against a ladder stand. Bruised right arm far a streak bout 1 inch wide and bout 20 inches long. Plus a bruised a spot on my thigh bigger than a softball with 2 three inch long shallow cuts. Yep  its gonna hurt in the mornin


You're not sober are you?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Let the dishes pile up ...you da man



see bamer its unanimous

YOU DA MAN


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're not sober are you?


Me not


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're not sober are you?



no, but that wouldn't have made a lot of difference

on the bright side it dont hurt much now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Me not



me not


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> me not



It's settled then, 2 "me nots" , 1 bruised ,the other not!!!! Excellent!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm in a deep dark abyss with no hope of seeing daylight again.
> All i did was stop at a roadblock in Webster County after hog hunting this evening. The po po checked my license, asked about all the guns in the backseat, and then we drove home in a thunderstorm. Got home, ate pizza and then had to go into damage control.
> Can't wait to do it again!:banana:



He's real brave when I ain't home!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dishes are piled up and the wife is on the way I'm da man


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's settled then, 2 "me nots" , 1 bruised ,the other not!!!! Excellent!!!



wisht I could gets a picture its three colors plus the blood, I did it GOOD this time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Let the dishes pile up ...you da man



Bama...don't listen to this insteegator


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Dishes are piled up and the wife is on the way I'm da man



Any broken plates or food on the floor?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> dishes are piled up and the wife is on the way I'm da man:d



YOU DA MAN


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Any broken plates or food on the floor?



nope I uses paper


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Yall ain't met Twitchy. 

Twitchy is DA MAN!    


Or should I say DA MAN-HANDLER?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wisht I could gets a picture its three colors plus the blood, I did it GOOD this time



Its startin to tingle I think I need another


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Twitchy!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Him and his "lil buddy" probably wish they were in the custody of THE MAN right now.





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/clk4G5EF4AY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/clk4G5EF4AY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/clk4G5EF4AY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/clk4G5EF4AY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



I think I'll have another 

Hope ya ain't too banged-up Hankus


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I just heard a BOOM about two miles north....RIP BBQ



I'm alive..... But with several 2nd degree burns....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I'll have another
> 
> Hope ya ain't too banged-up Hankus



I prishate the thoughts but I tell ya what hoss after all I done did to me this aint gonna be much of nuttin

I kinda live by "If ya gonna be; Ya gotta be"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm alive..... But with several 2nd degree burns....



shouldnta lit that match huh


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Fellers.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Fellers.



well howdy TrapDaddy Duh Huh


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hYV-JSjpyU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hYV-JSjpyU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm alive..... But with several 2nd degree burns....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Fellers.



Waddup HT!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hYV-JSjpyU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hYV-JSjpyU&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Dat's my ringtone


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's my ringtone



Mine too


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well howdy TrapDaddy Duh Huh


Hey Bocephus. You pota keep dees folk skrait an walkin da chalk. See you da honorary gate keeper.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

You get any pigs yet T-Bugs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Mine too



My text alert is crickets and frogs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> You get any pigs yet T-Bugs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's my ringtone





Mine depends but the generic is "country boy can survive"


----------



## Brassman (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello, Everybody.  Happy saturday night.  HT, PM coming your way.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Mine too







hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Bocephus. You pota keep dees folk skrait an walkin da chalk. See you da honorary gate keeper.



I aint keppin nuffin out  



Jeff C. said:


> My text alert is crickets and frogs



mine be REK "the road goes on forever"


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, Everybody.  Happy saturday night.  HT, PM coming your way.


Standing by.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> You get any pigs yet T-Bugs



Not yet. Have been sitting it out a bit this summer. Kids are home more than they were last year. This weekend I had some stuff I needed to get done. I'm still working on it. 


Should be going all next weekend though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow that was the most lightning I've seen in a while!!..........The power went out here 5 times tonight.......1 1/2" of rain........Got all of the grass cut today!!! Thought that would last for a little while, since it had turned brown, and quit growing!!.......Quite nice outside now at 74 degrees!!


How are all you fine folks doing this evening??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ya'll know how the day ended, but here was the events of the day:
Got up, hunted this morning. Fishbait got busted by a piglet he didn't know was there, and i didn't see anything. Ate lunch at Huddle House, came home and crashed. Got back up and went hunting this evening. I had a pig come to the edge of the plot but i think he either winded me or didn't want to come out alone. Anyway, he left. Then i hear Fishbait shoot. He texts me that he hit the sow he was after but she ran into the bushes. I leave and go to help. Find several bone fragments in plot, but no blood trail. Thinking snout/lower jaw hit. Go hacking into bushes and grab a tree that had a hornets nest the size of a soccer ball. Fortunately, it was close to dark and the hornets stayed in. We run. Circle and walk all the way to bottom but gave up on hog. It was brutally hot with no wind and we are wiped out. 
Anyway, ya'll know what happened after that.
Going again in the morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow that was the most lightning I've seen in a while!!..........The power went out here 5 times tonight.......1 1/2" of rain........Got all of the grass cut today!!! Thought that would last for a little while, since it had turned brown, and quit growing!!.......Quite nice outside now at 74 degrees!!
> 
> 
> How are all you fine folks doing this evening??



half cripped n half drunk



rhbama3 said:


> Going again in the morning.


----------



## Brassman (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello, Everybody.  Happy Saturday Night!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, Everybody.  Happy Saturday Night!



howdy Brassman it shorely is


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll know how the day ended, but here was the events of the day:
> Got up, hunted this morning. Fishbait got busted by a piglet he didn't know was there, and i didn't see anything. Ate lunch at Huddle House, came home and crashed. Got back up and went hunting this evening. I had a pig come to the edge of the plot but i think he either winded me or didn't want to come out alone. Anyway, he left. Then i hear Fishbait shoot. He texts me that he hit the sow he was after but she ran into the bushes. I leave and go to help. Find several bone fragments in plot, but no blood trail. Thinking snout/lower jaw hit. Go hacking into bushes and grab a tree that had a hornets nest the size of a soccer ball. Fortunately, it was close to dark and the hornets stayed in. We run. Circle and walk all the way to bottom but gave up on hog. It was brutally hot with no wind and we are wiped out.
> Anyway, ya'll know what happened after that.
> Going again in the morning.





After today, should yall really push your luck?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> After today, should yall really push your luck?



well is ya really livin if ya aint livin on the edge


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 31, 2010)

Evenin' all. Birthday has gone great. Got to dress up like a pirate today for work, then babysitting tonight. I got my makeup done, my hair done, played baseball, ate pizza and chocolate cake, and got to have a Twilight-fest with the kiddos. Now they are both down for the count.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well is ya really livin if ya aint livin on the edge





Living on the edge is one thing.

Fishbait pushing Bama over a cliff and jumping after is a totally different ballgame.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all. Birthday has gone great. Got to dress up like a pirate today for work, then babysitting tonight. I got my makeup done, my hair done, played baseball, ate pizza and chocolate cake, and got to have a Twilight-fest with the kiddos. Now they are both down for the count.



schweet


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, Everybody.  Happy Saturday Night!


Hey, Brassman!!! 


Hankus said:


> howdy Brassman it shorely is


well........... it was till we came home. 


turtlebug said:


> After today, should yall really push your luck?


woohoo!!! She took me off the ignore list!
Now, i can go to bed and sleep peacefully during this thunderstorm. Hope the heat won't be as bad in the morning. Nite all!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Living on the edge is one thing.
> 
> Fishbait pushing Bama over a cliff and jumping after is a totally different ballgame.



least he had the decency to foller his leader to the end


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll know how the day ended, but here was the events of the day:
> Got up, hunted this morning. Fishbait got busted by a piglet he didn't know was there, and i didn't see anything. Ate lunch at Huddle House, came home and crashed. Got back up and went hunting this evening. I had a pig come to the edge of the plot but i think he either winded me or didn't want to come out alone. Anyway, he left. Then i hear Fishbait shoot. He texts me that he hit the sow he was after but she ran into the bushes. I leave and go to help. Find several bone fragments in plot, but no blood trail. Thinking snout/lower jaw hit. Go hacking into bushes and grab a tree that had a hornets nest the size of a soccer ball. Fortunately, it was close to dark and the hornets stayed in. We run. Circle and walk all the way to bottom but gave up on hog. It was brutally hot with no wind and we are wiped out.
> Anyway, ya'll know what happened after that.
> Going again in the morning.



So y'all did go see Twitchy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Brassman!!!
> 
> well........... it was till we came home.
> 
> ...



nite bamer I'm gonna drink one fer ya makin it outa thisun alive so far auhite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll know how the day ended, but here was the events of the day:
> Got up, hunted this morning. Fishbait got busted by a piglet he didn't know was there, and i didn't see anything. Ate lunch at Huddle House, came home and crashed. Got back up and went hunting this evening. I had a pig come to the edge of the plot but i think he either winded me or didn't want to come out alone. Anyway, he left. Then i hear Fishbait shoot. He texts me that he hit the sow he was after but she ran into the bushes. I leave and go to help. Find several bone fragments in plot, but no blood trail. Thinking snout/lower jaw hit. Go hacking into bushes and grab a tree that had a hornets nest the size of a soccer ball. Fortunately, it was close to dark and the hornets stayed in. We run. Circle and walk all the way to bottom but gave up on hog. It was brutally hot with no wind and we are wiped out.
> Anyway, ya'll know what happened after that.
> Going again in the morning.


Dang Robert!!......All that for nuthin??


Hankus said:


> half cripped n half drunk


.....Only half drunk by now!!!...........Dude you are slackin!!



Brassman said:


> Hello, Everybody.  Happy Saturday Night!


What up Brassman!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Brassman!!!
> 
> well........... it was till we came home.
> 
> ...





You know better!   

I could never be mad at you.  

Well not for long anyway.  


Fishbait really is on my ignore list though. The one that counts.  Just got through moving his pillows to the living room.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!! She took me off the ignore list!
> Now, i can go to bed and sleep peacefully during this thunderstorm. Hope the heat won't be as bad in the morning. Nite all!



Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> So y'all did go see Twitchy



I wisht Twitchy served beer

Then i could be jealous


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whew, Its hard to act like your on your 1st one, when your really on your 6th I got away with the dishes.....I hid them in the garage I vacuumed earlier, so I am husband of the year right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, Everybody.  Happy Saturday Night!



Hello Brassman!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow that was the most lightning I've seen in a while!!..........The power went out here 5 times tonight.......1 1/2" of rain........Got all of the grass cut today!!! Thought that would last for a little while, since it had turned brown, and quit growing!!.......Quite nice outside now at 74 degrees!!
> 
> 
> How are all you fine folks doing this evening??



Rutt....How are ya??? Tell Ms Tag, Jared said tell her Hi!!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all. Birthday has gone great. Got to dress up like a pirate today for work, then babysitting tonight. I got my makeup done, my hair done, played baseball, ate pizza and chocolate cake, and got to have a Twilight-fest with the kiddos. Now they are both down for the count.




Howdy Ms birfday gal!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Not yet. Have been sitting it out a bit this summer. Kids are home more than they were last year. This weekend I had some stuff I needed to get done. I'm still working on it.
> 
> 
> Should be going all next weekend though.


Good luck. I think i'd hunt from daylight till hot thirty, then again right before dark. Cause of this heat.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Robert!!......All that for nuthin??
> .....Only half drunk by now!!!...........Dude you are slackin!!
> 
> What up Brassman!!



I was posed to cut down, so now I gots to wait til later to start gettin wid it 



turtlebug said:


> You know better!
> 
> I could never be mad at you.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all. Birthday has gone great. Got to dress up like a pirate today for work, then babysitting tonight. I got my makeup done, my hair done, played baseball, ate pizza and chocolate cake, and got to have a Twilight-fest with the kiddos. Now they are both down for the count.


Glad you had a good burfday!!.......The Pirate costume looks good!!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Brassman!!!
> 
> well........... it was till we came home.
> 
> ...


Good night better luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Whew, Its hard to act like your on your 1st one, when your really on your 6th I got away with the dishes.....I hid them in the garage I vacuumed earlier, so I am husband of the year right now



slacker  ya should least be in double digits. In 10 min they count toward tomorow


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good luck. I think i'd hunt from daylight till hot thirty, then again right before dark. Cause of this heat.



duh huh


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all. Birthday has gone great. Got to dress up like a pirate today for work, then babysitting tonight. I got my makeup done, my hair done, played baseball, ate pizza and chocolate cake, and got to have a Twilight-fest with the kiddos. Now they are both down for the count.


Hey Belle! Hope your Birthday was a good time.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad you had a good burfday!!.......The Pirate costume looks good!!



 didnt it though 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night better luck tomorrow!!



when ya is good as them 2 ya dont need luck


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good luck. I think i'd hunt from daylight till hot thirty, then again right before dark. Cause of this heat.



I generally tell them to leave me be in my stand until I can't stand it anymore in the mornings. They're just so unpredictable.


Evenings are hit or miss. Either they show up around the same time at my stand, or they don't come at all. Lately, it seems like it's NOT AT ALL.  They've gone completely nocturnal at my stand.   


They said they have me a perfect bow spot picked out. Hopefully I can TCOB next weekend... Ramcat style.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> duh huh


Get it, get it get it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> slacker  ya should least be in double digits. In 10 min they count toward tomorow


I am on mixed (strong) drinks, not beers. I would be on 20 by now Just ask Jeff C, He has seen how I act


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Whew, Its hard to act like your on your 1st one, when your really on your 6th I got away with the dishes.....I hid them in the garage I vacuumed earlier, so I am husband of the year right now




   Off the Hook Dude!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Get it, get it get it.



Only on special occasions 

wait


I dont get it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I am on mixed (strong) drinks, not beers. I would be on 20 by now Just ask Jeff C, He has seen how I act



auhite rekon I gots to take yer word fer it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Rutt....How are ya??? Tell Ms Tag, Jared said tell her Hi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to tell her tomorrow she has already gone to bed, and I'm headed that way myself!!

Night folks!!........Ya'll have a goodun tomorrow!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I generally tell them to leave me be in my stand until I can't stand it anymore in the mornings. They're just so unpredictable.
> 
> 
> Evenings are hit or miss. Either they show up around the same time at my stand, or they don't come at all. Lately, it seems like it's NOT AT ALL.  They've gone completely nocturnal at my stand.
> ...


What's worked fo me in heat is set up near big wallers in thick cover. Palmetters an canes. [good rattler sites too], we could here'um a getting up an rowdy. Then fun time.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll have to tell her tomorrow she has already gone to bed, and I'm headed that way myself!!
> 
> Night folks!!........Ya'll have a goodun tomorrow!!


Nite Mitch, have a great Sunday. We'll see ya later bud.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> auhite rekon I gots to take yer word fer it



I can start over now


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Off the Hook Dude!!!


Its gettin hard to see who posted what, with you in my avatar


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Only on special occasions
> 
> wait
> 
> ...


Boy, you need dem jumper cables cliped to yer ears an stuff. Wake you up. Get ya moovin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I am on mixed (strong) drinks, not beers. I would be on 20 by now Just ask Jeff C, He has seen how I act



Yeah....Sir Mix Alot!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll have to tell her tomorrow she has already gone to bed, and I'm headed that way myself!!
> 
> Night folks!!........Ya'll have a goodun tomorrow!!



nite RUTT



sinclair1 said:


> I can start over now



I jus did ----1


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Boy, you need dem jumper cables cliped to yer ears an stuff. Wake you up. Get ya moovin.



Shoot I needs to slow down. Done crashed once, but the alkehal is takin the edge off


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll have to tell her tomorrow she has already gone to bed, and I'm headed that way myself!!
> 
> Night folks!!........Ya'll have a goodun tomorrow!!



Nite Rutt!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Its gettin hard to see who posted what, with you in my avatar


Hey feller, i bet that avatar hurt.


----------



## Resica (Aug 1, 2010)

Nite Rutt.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2010)

Boy howdy if a man won't try and turn the tables when he's in trouble.  

Guess I must cease and decist all talk and tales of Twitchy the Sweet Tea Olympian.    









Oh well, got an email from Verizon that my new phone will ship out Monday and I'll have it Tuesday.  Getting my new Droid X sooner than expected is way better news than fishbait and bama not being in jail.     

Guess I'm gone. I can sleep peacefully now knowing I have new technology on the way.  

Yall have a good'un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Its gettin hard to see who posted what, with you in my avatar




   I'm gonna KILL M$ney man....


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....Sir Mix Alot!!!


Yeah , I had to drivel tonight, The fishing forum is borrrrrrrriiiiinnnnggg


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Shoot I needs to slow down. Done crashed once, but the alkehal is takin the edge off


Yep at tater juice'll do it every time.


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

whats the topic?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna KILL M$ney man....


Stay tuned......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Boy howdy if a man won't try and turn the tables when he's in trouble.
> 
> Guess I must cease and decist all talk and tales of Twitchy the Sweet Tea Olympian.
> 
> ...



Tbug, thanks for the laughs...Good Nite!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Boy howdy if a man won't try and turn the tables when he's in trouble.
> 
> Guess I must cease and decist all talk and tales of Twitchy the Sweet Tea Olympian.
> 
> ...



nite mrs Tbug


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Boy howdy if a man won't try and turn the tables when he's in trouble.
> 
> Guess I must cease and decist all talk and tales of Twitchy the Sweet Tea Olympian.
> 
> ...


Nite Bug, sleep tight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> whats the topic?



What's up stomach ache

You PICK!!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

hankus...how we feelin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Stay tuned......



I'm tryin'


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Yeah , I had to drivel tonight, The fishing forum is borrrrrrrriiiiinnnnggg



always 



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep at tater juice'll do it every time.



'stones n 'steiners 



Strych9 said:


> whats the topic?



Howdy Strych


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up stomach ache
> 
> You PICK!!!!



how'd you know I was feelin a lil queasy


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Stay tuned......


Hows that jeff


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> whats the topic?


Well,....lets try explosive safety.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hankus...how we feelin?



bout half crocked


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> well,....lets try explosive safety.:d



noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

hankus said:


> bout half crocked :d


x2:d


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....lets try explosive safety.



haha...explosives are cool, but safety...not so much!



Hankus said:


> bout half crocked



sounds like you need some ghost pepper sauce


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> haha...explosives are cool, but safety...not so much!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you need some ghost pepper sauce



that stuff bigox had was HOOOOTTTTTTT dude but it was good


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> x2:d



two


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> two


1 I will catch up


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Yeah , I had to drivel tonight, The fishing forum is borrrrrrrriiiiinnnnggg



Glad you did !!! Rarely a dull moment here....



Strych9 said:


> how'd you know I was feelin a lil queasy



Didn't have that spring in ya step when ya came in



sinclair1 said:


> Hows that jeff



That rascal!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> 1 I will catch up



no doubt 


on another note there was just a cat fight in the kitchen brb


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> haha...explosives are cool, but safety...not so much!
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you need some ghost pepper sauce


Yep that's fo sho. The name of the game is make stumps go fly.
 Well got another storm coming in. Gotta shut dis thing off.
 Long day as well. Nite all.


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

make sure they didn't knock over your lime beverage


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep that's fo sho. The name of the game is make stumps go fly.
> Well got another storm coming in. Gotta shut dis thing off.
> Long day as well. Nite all.



Dang...why can't I get a storm...Nite HT!!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep that's fo sho. The name of the game is make stumps go fly.
> Well got another storm coming in. Gotta shut dis thing off.
> Long day as well. Nite all.



see ya


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep that's fo sho. The name of the game is make stumps go fly.
> Well got another storm coming in. Gotta shut dis thing off.
> Long day as well. Nite all.



nite Trap Daddy nice to hear from ya

good nite


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> make sure they didn't knock over your lime beverage



aint had much since I seed ya last

School


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint had much since I seed ya last
> 
> School



 yea plus I think some of it ended up on da ground!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...why can't I get a storm...Nite HT!!!!


You like storms


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yea plus I think some of it ended up on da ground!



not by choice


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> You like storms



I like lightnin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9...you still hang out around J'boro from time to time???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Strych9...you still hang out around J'boro from time to time???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> You like storms



Liquid storms!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Strych9...you still hang out around J'boro from time to time???



every third day, when I work!

other than that, I steer clear of clayco!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



What???


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not by choice



  happends to the best of us!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What???












 ya was #9 last nite


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Evenin ........... uuuhh, Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> happends to the best of us!



shorly does


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> every third day, when I work!
> 
> other than that, I steer clear of clayco!



I can't say that I blame ya!!!  I'm in the Panhandle...


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin ........... uuuhh, Mornin Folks!



heyyyy keebs hayyy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> heyyyy keebs hayyy



Hheeeyyyy, Joshie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin ........... uuuhh, Mornin Folks!



Dannnngggg....You up early!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't say that I blame ya!!!  I'm in the Panhandle...



shoot, its like a completly different county down there in the panhandle.  jonesboro isn't really that bad, its riverdale and college park that scare me when the sun goes down!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin ........... uuuhh, Mornin Folks!



Keebers I  ya


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Keebers I  ya



me 2


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnngggg....You up early!!!



she shore is hope aint nuttin wrong


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnngggg....You up early!!!


Naaahhh, just came to a stopping point on the kitchen.......... trying to clean & re-organize 



Hankus said:


> Keebers I  ya



 Beerkus?? That you?? 
Hope you didn't bang yourself up toooo bad!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> shoot, its like a completly different county down there in the panhandle.  jonesboro isn't really that bad, its riverdale and college park that scare me when the sun goes down!


Wheres the panhandle Is that where all the panhandlers are at


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> shoot, its like a completly different county down there in the panhandle.  jonesboro isn't really that bad, its riverdale and college park that scare me when the sun goes down!



I hear ya!!! Actually, I love it down here. It's a different world til I get to Lovejoy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> me 2






Hankus said:


> she shore is hope aint nuttin wrong



nope, juss workin, things past needing done..........


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Beerkus?? That you??
> Hope you didn't bang yourself up toooo bad!!



aint sure til I sober, but it dont hurt too bad now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Wheres the panhandle Is that where all the panhandlers are at



It's in Flo-rida....They just north of me a tad


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's in Flo-rida....They just north of me a tad


Your in henry co....right


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nope, juss workin, things past needing done..........



givedd Strych a  n not me

well I seed where I rank





Know how that lastun feels


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's in Flo-rida....They just north of me a tad



nut 1



sinclair1 said:


> Your in henry co....right



remeet nut 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> me 2



me 3


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint sure til I sober, but it dont hurt too bad now



what did you do?  what happin?  what did I miss?



Hankus said:


> givedd Strych a  n not me
> 
> well I seed where I rank
> 
> ...



We have a past you see


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nut 1
> 
> 
> 
> remeet nut 2



How do you remeet


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint sure til I sober, but it dont hurt too bad now


I hope you used peroxide on the cuts......... 



Hankus said:


> givedd Strych a  n not me
> 
> well I seed where I rank
> 
> ...


Well dang, if I knew you were gonna feel left out.............

 here, feel better??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Your in henry co....right



Henry Co. addy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> what did you do?  what happin?  what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a past you see



 We even have our own special picture pose, don't we Joshie??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> How do you remeet



I wonder if it's anything like Pete & RePete???


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We even have our own special picture pose, don't we Joshie??



uh huh!  And don't get me all riled up!


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin ........... uuuhh, Mornin Folks!


Mornin...


Keebs said:


> Naaahhh, just came to a stopping point on the kitchen.......... trying to clean & re-organize





Keebs said:


> nope, juss workin



a woman that knows her place....workin in the kitchen



while your in there...im starving, and my glass needs re-filled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We even have our own special picture pose, don't we Joshie??




>>>>Stompin' off(like slip)


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> what did you do?  what happin?  what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a past you see



this



Hankus said:


> haha Jus started rainin here and I run to let my winders up on my car, slipped and fell against a ladder stand. Bruised right arm far a streak bout 1 inch wide and bout 20 inches long. Plus a bruised a spot on my thigh bigger than a softball with 2 three inch long shallow cuts. Yep  its gonna hurt in the mornin







sinclair1 said:


> How do you remeet



 ya meet twicet



Keebs said:


> I hope you used peroxide on the cuts.........
> 
> 
> Well dang, if I knew you were gonna feel left out.............
> ...



I did

a lil



Keebs said:


> I wonder if it's anything like Pete & RePete???



sorta


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

slip said:


> Mornin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya better


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> >>>>Stompin' off(like slip)



mebbe we both oughta do that


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

gotta watch them ladder stands...they can be a real pain in the thigh!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

YEEEE HAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I three peated


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> gotta watch them ladder stands...they can be a real pain in the thigh!



it hurted like a ........................ but I oughta have em back in the woods so its kinda my fault


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> How do you remeet



schreeeee


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> uh huh!  And don't get me all riled up!


don't go takin yur shirt off................ 



slip said:


> Mornin...
> a woman that knows her place....workin in the kitchen
> while your in there...im starving, and my glass needs re-filled.


You shore are talking on the wild side............ hungry? thirsty? great, git it yourself & git me some while you're at it! 



Jeff C. said:


> >>>>Stompin' off(like slip)



~~huff~~if we had've quit talkin long enough & thought about it, WE would have one toooooo!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't go takin yur shirt off................
> 
> 
> You shore are talking on the wild side............ hungry? thirsty? great, git it yourself & git me some while you're at it!
> ...



I dunno why but


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't go takin yur shirt off................



omg no comment!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't go takin yur shirt off................
> 
> 
> You shore are talking on the wild side............ hungry? thirsty? great, git it yourself & git me some while you're at it!
> ...



I know....kickin myself in the butt NOW.....I'm usually makin' sure I get a pic of anything LICIOUS


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> schreeeee


tooo. I had better not be matching 6oz of vodka against natty lights


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know....kickin myself in the butt NOW.....I'm usually makin' sure I get a pic of anything LICIOUS



oncet again


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

ya gotta be a doer, not so much a thinker or tawker


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> tooo. I had better not be matching 6oz of vodka against natty lights



'stones n Lime Rum


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> ya gotta be a doer, not so much a thinker or tawker



is I a tawker


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 'stones n Lime Rum


I have rum too Might get into it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I have rum too Might get into it



I'm bout ta get out of it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno why but


Hhhhmmmmmm.............



Strych9 said:


> omg no comment!


me neither......... 



Jeff C. said:


> I know....kickin myself in the butt NOW.....I'm usually makin' sure I get a pic of anything LICIOUS


oh hush! 



Hankus said:


> oncet again


UuuuhhHuuuh, I git it now, you're laffin at me, ok, fine then, I'll go find another sandbox to play in, no problem!! 


Later Folks!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm bout ta get out of it


I just realized I was watching HGTV


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is I a tawker



 yes sir, you are a tawker!  I was tawkin to jeff though!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmmm.............
> 
> 
> me neither.........
> ...



I sorry I was a meanie  


nite Keebs


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I just realized I was watching HGTV



they's a good movie on 599


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I just realized I was watching HGTV



that is the official drunk channel 



Strych9 said:


> yes sir, you are a tawker!  I was tawkin to jeff though!



yep


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> they's a good movie on 599



strange I dunno get thatun


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oncet again







Strych9 said:


> ya gotta be a doer, not so much a thinker or tawker




It was our first date


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> they's a good movie on 599


Me thinks I would have to pay for that one


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It was our first date



you debil you 




did ya get a second


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Me thinks I would have to pay for that one





Hankus said:


> strange I dunno get thatun



yep ^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmmm.............
> 
> 
> me neither.........
> ...



Nite Darlin'


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It was our first date



Oh man...I believe it was about 10 minutes after we met, was our first pamela anderson tommy lee moment


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dude has said fabulous about 50 times


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Lawdy lawdy, yall are drivelin crazies tonight


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Dude has said fabulous about 50 times


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy lawdy, yall are drivelin crazies tonight



SNOWY it good to seed ya, is ya still on the BB


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy lawdy, yall are drivelin crazies tonight


I stopped in with my best Otis Campbell impression


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I just realized I was watching HGTV





Strych9 said:


> they's a good movie on 599




What a contrast!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What a contrast!!!



tis at that aint it


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

welp I'm hittin the hay.  yall don't do anything I wouldnt do.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tis at that aint it


Lets lure ole brake checkin dead eye over here


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> welp I'm hittin the hay.  yall don't do anything I wouldnt do.



l'LL try


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Lets lure ole brake checkin dead eye over here



hes prolly skeeerd


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hes prolly skeeerd



rascal was in and


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Oh man...I believe it was about 10 minutes after we met, was our first pamela anderson tommy lee moment



Yeah...she likes you young guns...I had my boy wit me



sinclair1 said:


> Dude has said fabulous about 50 times


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rascal was in and


tewenrt no kids to pinch on the cheek


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

ok ok i'm driveling!! whats up everyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> welp I'm hittin the hay.  yall don't do anything I wouldnt do.



Take care Strych!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> tewenrt no kids to pinch on the cheek



its auhite I jus PMed twice X two outdoors 

rekon he'll swing by


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> ok ok i'm driveling!! whats up everyone!


2 drink limit in here


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its auhite I jus PMed twice X two outdoors
> 
> rekon he'll swing by



sumgon swung by whilst I was tryin to type


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> 2 drink limit in here


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Lets lure ole brake checkin dead eye over here



 Sir Mix Alot


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> ok ok i'm driveling!! whats up everyone!



hey is ya still puttin up stands 



sinclair1 said:


> 2 drink limit in here



AT LEAST


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sumgon swung by whilst I was tryin to type



ya'll must be lookin for someone to pick on


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sir Mix Alot



what he mix


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> tewenrt no kids to pinch on the cheek


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> ya'll must be lookin for someone to pick on



mebbe


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey is ya still puttin up stands
> 
> 
> 
> AT LEAST



too hot...had a hot date tonight too. maybe finish tomoro. had to get my bow and stuff checked out in dublin today....did i see you by chance?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sir Mix Alot


who me I did get all my warnings over here


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



lawd I mised it 

What was it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> ok ok i'm driveling!! whats up everyone!




Whassssss Happppppeninnnnnnn!!! 242


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> too hot...had a hot date tonight too. maybe finish tomoro. had to get my bow and stuff checked out in dublin today....did i see you by chance?



wisht I'da had a hawt date 


 Naw I was drinkin at the house


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whassssss Happppppeninnnnnnn!!! 242



not much...watchin "point break" one of the best psway movies ever and gettin a dip


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> who me I did get all my warnings over here



well I'm sure ya didnt deserve a one


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wisht I'da had a hawt date
> 
> 
> Naw I was drinkin at the house



i hear ya. i was in dublin from about 1 to 10 tonight. my second home haha


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well I'm sure ya didnt deserve a one


Nah, its like shawshank.....didnt do it


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

sheweee


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i hear ya. i was in dublin from about 1 to 10 tonight. my second home haha



been here all day and it aint done me no good



sinclair1 said:


> Nah, its like shawshank.....didnt do it



I herd ya I herd ya
and yer innocent to boot


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> sheweee



well now I gots ta

 'stone 'stone  'stone  'stone  'stone  'stone 






nuttin to seed I's jus doin the 'stone shuffle



oops Beerkus fall   and he canna gets up


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> been here all day and it aint done me no good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha. you need to swing by wally world....they had mojo doves for 35! cheapest anywhere ive seen


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha. you need to swing by wally world....they had mojo doves for 35! cheapest anywhere ive seen



done

and full body's fer 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> who me I did get all my warnings over here



First one here



Hankus said:


> lawd I mised it
> 
> What was it



Telled ya later...some old threads



sinclair1 said:


> sheweee


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uyUOe7HAkpk&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uyUOe7HAkpk&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> done
> 
> and full body's fer 2



yup! just got my blind a week ago and grabbed a couple mojos today. just ready to shoot some lil dovies! more ready to shoot some deer


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> First one here


 You gots a demerit


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> yup! just got my blind a week ago and grabbed a couple mojos today. just ready to shoot some lil dovies! more ready to shoot some deer



speakin of deer I start puttin in stands next week


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> You gots a demerit



a demewhat


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> speakin of deer I start puttin in stands next week



i need to get my lazy butt up and hang some tomoro.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a demewhat


 INFRACTION


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well now I gots ta
> 
> 'stone 'stone  'stone  'stone  'stone  'stone
> 
> ...



 those stones any good


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i need to get my lazy butt up and hang some tomoro.



Mon at the soonest, but on the plus side I can put out a few jugs at this place so I mite have a fw catfish waitin afetr I put em up 



sinclair1 said:


> INFRACTION


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> You gots a demerit



Nah, just a warning!!! I'm behavin' now


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> those stones any good



not good as a dark beer but I like em, plus they is like 14.99 fer 30, so I do beer math


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, just a warning!!! I'm behavin' now



Warnings are like learners permits I can drive a 18 wheeler


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, just a warning!!! I'm behavin' now



really


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mon at the soonest, but on the plus side I can put out a few jugs at this place so I mite have a fw catfish waitin afetr I put em up



sounds good...cooked some catfish last week i caught in sinclair with my pop pop. good eatin


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Warnings are like learners permits



really


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> sounds good...cooked some catfish last week i caught in sinclair with my pop pop. good eatin



Its a plan, it may not werk, but least I had one


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not good as a dark beer but I like em, plus they is like 14.99 fer 30, so I do beer math


I might try em. I take the 19.99 cube of BL and a six of sam adams to the lake when I go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Warnings are like learners permits




I'm just a beginner!!!  I came over here for some trainin'


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> really


I fixed it


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its a plan, it may not werk, but least I had one



always good to have a plan...whether it works or not i reckon


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone needs to tell BBQ BOSS that when you have a driveler named after you .....you gotta stay up until the end


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I might try em. I take the 19.99 cube of BL and a six of sam adams to the lake when I go.



no buglite they is ruff on the tummy



sinclair1 said:


> I fixed it



fixed what yours already looks thata way


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 1, 2010)

headin to bed everyone! hope everyone has a great end to their weekend....if there is such a thing  ya'll take care


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> always good to have a plan...whether it works or not i reckon



yeah thats what I said last time I wedged the truck too 



sinclair1 said:


> Someone needs to tell BBQ BOSS that when you have a driveler named after you .....you gotta stay up until the end



He'll get up tomorow to check on it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> headin to bed everyone! hope everyone has a great end to their weekend....if there is such a thing  ya'll take care



taker easy twice X two

good nite to ya


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Warnings are like learners permits I can drive a 18 wheeler



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

hankus said:


> not good as a dark beer but i like em, plus they is like 14.99 fer 30, so i do beer math





242outdoors said:


> headin to bed everyone! Hope everyone has a great end to their weekend....if there is such a thing  Ya'll take care



tc 242!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> headin to bed everyone! hope everyone has a great end to their weekend....if there is such a thing  ya'll take care


nite


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllll


Mostofum Jeffs fault


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> tc 242!!!



ya quote me fer a reason


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Fellars...Imma call it a night!!! I thoroughly enjoyed it

Have a good one


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fellars...Imma call it a night!!! I thoroughly enjoyed it
> 
> Have a good one


easy buddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Mostofum Jeffs fault



Nuh uh!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Mostofum Jeffs fault



like I said



Hankus said:


> I herd ya I herd ya
> and yer innocent to boot


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fellars...Imma call it a night!!! I thoroughly enjoyed it
> 
> Have a good one



nite JeffC


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You win beerkusI gotta take a tums and drink some water


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> You win beerkusI gotta take a tums and drink some water



rekon I gots ta talk to DEE

seed ya 

and g'nite


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon I gots ta talk to DEE
> 
> seed ya
> 
> and g'nite


I gots to finish thweee firstPlus the six from saturday


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I gots to finish thweee firstPlus the six from saturday



well in that case get to it 


 g'nite


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

since I bout hijacked Eddy's thread and I got 146 of these uns and nobody is left to talk to I'm  to


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well in that case get to it
> 
> 
> g'nite


working on it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> working on it



good man


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> good man


feor


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Winner winner chicken dinner...I done kilt beerkus


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

A page an hour...wow...I knew having a BBQBOSS thread would speed up postings......Morning all,off to the grocery store


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> haha Jus started rainin here and I run to let my winders up on my car, slipped and fell against a ladder stand. Bruised right arm far a streak bout 1 inch wide and bout 20 inches long. Plus a bruised a spot on my thigh bigger than a softball with 2 three inch long shallow cuts. Yep  its gonna hurt in the mornin





Hankus said:


> aint sure til I sober, but it dont hurt too bad now



It hurts now


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner...I done kilt beerkus



but who's up first


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> A page an hour...wow...I knew having a BBQBOSS thread would speed up postings......Morning all,off to the grocery store



hey Tiny

bye Tiny


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

tiny back


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> tiny back



well so ya is   

I checked the birfdays and dunno know any of em


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Moanin, y'all.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It hurts now



Ever listen to Momma when she said "Now Be Careful Son" 



jmfauver said:


> tiny back



I see the name stuck. Appreciate havin a part


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

Howdee Doo Georgia. Hope your Ready fur da Day????


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

Stankus. Four hrs sleep. Yur Momma ever tell you to git a good nites sleep????


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Moanin, y'all.



mornen miz Belle, is ya still celebratin


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Stankus. Four hrs sleep. Yur Momma ever tell you to git a good nites sleep????



she told me but I didn't listen, plus ever time I roll over I wake up


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doo Georgia. Hope your Ready fur da Day????



Working on it. There's no coffee here, so it's gonna be slow-going.



MoonPie said:


> Stankus. Four hrs sleep. Yur Momma ever tell you to git a good nites sleep????



My Mama told me to get a good night's sleep. These days I rarely do. I think I got about 4 hours too with all the tossin' and turnin' I did.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Working on it. There's no coffee here, so it's gonna be slow-going.
> 
> 
> 
> My Mama told me to get a good night's sleep. These days I rarely do. I think I got about 4 hours too with all the tossin' and turnin' I did.



Morning Belle,welcome to my sleeping saga...been this way for almost 20 yrs...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen miz Belle, is ya still celebratin



Not quite yet. I'm sure there will be some more celebratin' after work.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

But Hankus, yur here givin all of us JOY. Now that counts fur sumpin Bro.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Not quite yet. I'm sure there will be some more celebratin' after work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Not quite yet. I'm sure there will be some more celebratin' after work.





Don`t be out perambulatin`, at all hours of the night!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Belle,welcome to my sleeping saga...been this way for almost 20 yrs...



Ugh. That's encouraging.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

Go ahead Nic.  Tell it!!!!!

Jason. Sup?????


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> But Hankus, yur here givin all of us JOY. Now that counts fur sumpin Bro.



well thanks lunarpastry, but I has bout had enuff of this JOY givin fer the mornen, I think I'ma gonna go outside YEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be out perambulatin`, at all hours of the night!



sorry


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be out perambulatin`, at all hours of the night!



Don't be usin' big words I don't understand before I've had my coffee!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

Nic.
perambulatin`Now that's a purdy word.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

Georgia, ya beat me to the punch.

Hankus, is thinkin bout hangin beer stands, witout hurtin himself. Mean "deer stands" .


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ugh. That's encouraging.



that the military and their wonderful work hours....you talk to your DR?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't be usin' big words I don't understand before I've had my coffee!




Coffee is good... 




MoonPie said:


> Nic.
> perambulatin`Now that's a purdy word.




And some folks think a good education was wasted on me.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Go ahead Nic.  Tell it!!!!!
> 
> Jason. Sup?????



hey moonpie


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Coffee is good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, and a eddacation aint never wasted


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't be usin' big words I don't understand before I've had my coffee!


 
Your coffee is gettin cold..


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your coffee is gettin cold..



morning Hugh...how goes it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your coffee is gettin cold..



That`s why she is settin` there snarlin`. She hasn`t got any coffee. However, I have a fine cup settin` right here beside me. Right next to my blade.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 1, 2010)

Howdee Doodee Miquel.  How's the Skillet toss goin?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s why she is settin` there snarlin`. She hasn`t got any coffee. However, I have a fine cup settin` right here beside me. Right next to my blade.



you just plain men Nic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Hugh...how goes it?


 
It is great, had an awesome day of grease monkeyin, eatin BBQ, and slingin a fly, sippin homebrews, and watchin some of the most talented bluegrass pickers anywhere around. Dr. Bitteroot is da' man!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doodee Miquel. How's the Skillet toss goin?


 
I got out of range of any skillets for a day yesterday.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is great, had an awesome day of grease monkeyin, eatin BBQ, and slingin a fly, sippin homebrews, and watchin some of the most talented bluegrass pickers anywhere around. Dr. Bitteroot is da' man!!!



thats cool


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you just plain men Nic





Sometimes!  

That little heifer done logged off!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is great, had an awesome day of grease monkeyin, eatin BBQ, and slingin a fly, sippin homebrews, and watchin some of the most talented bluegrass pickers anywhere around. Dr. Bitteroot is da' man!!!



lucky you!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes!
> 
> That little heifer done logged off!!!



now I know you are mean


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

what happened?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what happened?





Looks like everbody run off lookin` for coffee.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like everbody run off lookin` for coffee.



either that or I done run them off again...seems I been doing that alot lately


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like everbody run off lookin` for coffee.



bingo!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> bingo!



morning


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

time to start cleaning up and getting ready for the out-law to come next weekend


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> either that or I done run them off again...seems I been doing that alot lately




Coulda been me run em off. I don`t think Mods are welcome in here much, anymore.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Coulda been me run em off. I don`t think Mods are welcome in here much, anymore.



Sure they are welcome. We are a reasonably civil group most of the time. 

Mornin Nic and Mike.


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Coulda been me run em off. I don`t think Mods are welcome in here much, anymore.



You're always welcome here. If'n the time comes that you ain't welcome here, then I ain't comin' back (sept to stawk Bubba occasionally)


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I gotta go check on mama. Things ain't lookin' too good today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, I gotta go check on mama. Things ain't lookin' too good today.



Sorry to hear that. Take care.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, I gotta go check on mama. Things ain't lookin' too good today.


 
Sorry to hear that Bubbette. We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, I gotta go check on mama. Things ain't lookin' too good today.



Sorry bubbette.

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Coulda been me run em off. I don`t think Mods are welcome in here much, anymore.



I likes ya I jus aint sure the feeling is mutual 



Bubbette said:


> Well, I gotta go check on mama. Things ain't lookin' too good today.



 



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



mornin SW


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, I gotta go check on mama. Things ain't lookin' too good today.







Sterlo58 said:


> Sure they are welcome. We are a reasonably civil group most of the time.
> 
> Mornin Nic and Mike.



Morning sterlo



Nicodemus said:


> Coulda been me run em off. I don`t think Mods are welcome in here much, anymore.



no it ain't you Nic,seems every time either Kim or I come in the place goes dormant


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sorry bubbette.
> 
> Mornin y'all.



morning sw


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> no it ain't you Nic,seems every time either Kim or I come in the place goes dormant



mebe yall need a shower


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mebe yall need a shower



is that what it is....I doubt it...I think we don't bring enough beer to the party


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> is that what it is....I doubt it...I think we don't bring enough beer to the party



well it could be that too


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

Morning folks.  Just made it back in from hunting camp.  Man o Man.  All was Great, Hot as all get out , but Great untill, about 11:30 last night the Air went out in the camper....  Not Good..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks. Just made it back in from hunting camp. Man o Man. All was Great, Hot as all get out , but Great untill, about 11:30 last night the Air went out in the camper.... Not Good..


 

Bummmer, what'd you do? Besides sweat...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bummmer, what'd you do? Besides sweat...



Well, Just dealt with it, Hooked a fan up and at least had some air moving...  Didn't sleep much though


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Just made it back in from hunting camp.  Man o Man.  All was Great, Hot as all get out , but Great untill, about 11:30 last night the Air went out in the camper....  Not Good..



not the air


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Just made it back in from hunting camp.  Man o Man.  All was Great, Hot as all get out , but Great untill, about 11:30 last night the Air went out in the camper....  Not Good..



Did ya figger out what was wrong with it?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Just made it back in from hunting camp.  Man o Man.  All was Great, Hot as all get out , but Great untill, about 11:30 last night the Air went out in the camper....  Not Good..



that sux


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> not the air



Yep...  I think the compressor finally give it up..  So now I need to find a new one with heat strips too...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

And not sure if'n ya'll know this or not< But it was HOT yesterday


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Coulda been me run em off. I don`t think Mods are welcome in here much, anymore.


 
Why Nic ya knows folks welcome you just about everwhere 

Well just about finished first pot o coffee dun let chicken out don up last night dishes (man that goolosh was good ) watched the duck commander and now thinkin about gettin outside before it gets into the 90s and do some weedwhackin (well maybe) 

Mornin ALL


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And not sure if'n ya'll know this or not< But it was HOT yesterday



it shore was 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why Nic ya knows folks welcome you just about everwhere
> 
> Well just about finished first pot o coffee dun let chicken out don up last night dishes (man that goolosh was good ) watched the duck commander and now thinkin about gettin outside before it gets into the 90s and do some weedwhackin (well maybe)
> 
> Mornin ALL



mornen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2010)

High!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And not sure if'n ya'll know this or not< But it was HOT yesterday


 
Not up at Bitteroots it wasn't, the yuengling and the homebrews were flowing freely... I told you that you were heading the wrong direction yesterday..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!



Low


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!


 
Why HIGH right back at ya QUACKERS


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Good August Morning Folks!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not up at Bitteroots it wasn't, the yuengling and the homebrews were flowing freely... I told you that you were heading the wrong direction yesterday..



Yeah yeah,  But I did have work that needed to be done down in Heard.   Maybe next time..


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why HIGH right back at ya QUACKERS





Jeff C. said:


> Good August Morning Folks!!!



Mornin..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok,  I am going to take a nap..  


Later folks..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2010)

Well pretty much already gave up on the weedwhackin think I'll take the pup out for some playin and a bit of trainin  Nuttin like a rowdy pup to make a man feel good and ya always get a good laugh out of a goofy pup 

Is it duck season yet?

See yall later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Is it duck season yet?


 
It's always duck season in the South. When a man hear's the clang of a cast iron skillet being picked up he goes to duckin'...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's always duck season in the South. When a man hear's the clang of a cast iron skillet being picked up he goes to duckin'...



oh lawd......who is gettin a skillet flung at him now???



Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> oh lawd......who is gettin a skillet flung at him now???
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin folks!!!


 
Hey Timmmaaayyy. How's it goin?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Speaking of "smokehouse driveler"...just got in from babysitting and there is a fire truck at the neighbors' house. I look a little closer and notice one of their cars has been torched. The fire had been extinguished but you could tell it had been bad. Then the police and arson investigator showed up. So now I have to wonder if it was an accident (they are always "fiddlin'" with cars) or if someone torched it for them (they have a lot of enemies).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Speaking of "smokehouse driveler"...just got in from babysitting and there is a fire truck at the neighbors' house. I look a little closer and notice one of their cars has been torched. The fire had been extinguished but you could tell it had been bad. Then the police and arson investigator showed up. So now I have to wonder if it was an accident (they are always "fiddlin'" with cars) or if someone torched it for them (they have a lot of enemies).


 
Auto Flambe'


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Speaking of "smokehouse driveler"...just got in from babysitting and there is a fire truck at the neighbors' house. I look a little closer and notice one of their cars has been torched. The fire had been extinguished but you could tell it had been bad. Then the police and arson investigator showed up. So now I have to wonder if it was an accident (they are always "fiddlin'" with cars) or if someone torched it for them (they have a lot of enemies).




did somebody say fiddle?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Timmmaaayyy. How's it goin?



Been a long 24 hrs..... called in last night at 1am for an emergency, now I am sitting at the big house waiting for another case to finish so I can get outta here. How you been my friend??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Been a long 24 hrs..... called in last night at 1am for an emergency, now I am sitting at the big house waiting for another case to finish so I can get outta here. How you been my friend??


 
Went to Dr. Bitteroots house of psychotherapy yesterday. Did wonders for me...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> did somebody say fiddle?



Bitter, your avatar makes my skin crawl...too many of them bees.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> did somebody say fiddle?



How abouts a little Foggy Mountain Breakdown??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin..



Mornin' SW...



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> oh lawd......who is gettin a skillet flung at him now???
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin folks!!!




Mornin' Hoss!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went to Dr. Bitteroots house of psychotherapy yesterday. Did wonders for me...



I need to make that trip too..... gonna head back to KY in a couple of weeks, hopefully I will get my fix then...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' SW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' JC


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

So ummmm is litefoot still around?


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Bitter, your avatar makes my skin crawl...too many of them bees.



They are almost as sweet as you lil lady...

But they only sting mean people....like me!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How abouts a little Foggy Mountain Breakdown??



I was huntin somebody to drive me over the foggy mountain last night about 1 am.... where were you then when I needed ya..?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I was huntin somebody to drive me over the foggy mountain last night about 1 am.... where were you then when I needed ya..?



druther had been drivin up in them foggy mts. than to have been where I was last night....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I was huntin somebody to drive me over the foggy mountain last night about 1 am.... where were you then when I needed ya..?


I read that Bitter, but alas, I couldn't get to you in time, sorry darlin'!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> druther had been drivin up in them foggy mts. than to have been where I was last night....



Ruff nite, huh, sweetie?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> druther had been drivin up in them foggy mts. than to have been where I was last night....


 
You weren't helpin with one of them Nissan Fundilopsaurises or somethin were you?? Personally I didn't think that model car was going to be released until next year.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I read that Bitter, but alas, I couldn't get to you in time, sorry darlin'!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ruff nite, huh, sweetie?



It weren't too bad....  how are ya Peach Blossom??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't helpin with one of them Nissan Fundilopsaurises or somethin were you?? Personally I didn't think that model car was going to be released until next year.



Obama controls the new models so the best we will get is a frame and an envelop to put our ad valorem taxes in....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It weren't too bad....  how are ya Peach Blossom??



I'm present & accounted for, I think.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm present & accounted for, I think.........



I am in need of one of your hugs!!! gonna have to make a trip that way soon!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Obama controls the new models so the best we will get is a frame and an envelop to put our ad valorem taxes in....


 
You mean post rectorum taxes, cause that's where they're takin them from.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am in need of one of your hugs!!! gonna have to make a trip that way soon!!



Come on, tell Shelby I need help grooming some horses & lil Red can play with Dooby till they both fall out!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean post rectorum taxes, cause that's where they're takin them from.



EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm present & accounted for, I think.........



You too!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lil Red can play with Dooby till they both fall out!!


 
I've done that before,,,,,,,,I think,,,,,,,,,,,can't really remember...


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You too!!!


And I wasn't even drankin last night! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've done that before,,,,,,,,I think,,,,,,,,,,,can't really remember...


 the DOG, the DOG!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've done that before,,,,,,,,I think,,,,,,,,,,,can't really remember...



you were passed out on the ground and dooby was lickin your bald head to a high shine...you kept mumbling something about some sweetie at the Waffle House


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> you were passed out on the ground and dooby was lickin your bald head to a high shine...you kept mumbling something about some sweetie at the Waffle House


 
Leave her out of this!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leave her out of this!!!



   she must have been REALLY special!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> she must have been REALLY special!!


 
You don't find purple and pink hair like that just anywhere you know...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> you were passed out on the ground and dooby was lickin your bald head to a high shine...you kept mumbling something about some sweetie at the Waffle House





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leave her out of this!!!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> she must have been REALLY special!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't find purple and pink hair like that just anywhere you know...



Uuuuuhhh, you mean shuggums has his own version of "Twitchy"?????


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

Hola!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Hola!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Hola!



ydwoH


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ydwoH



heylo


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Hola!



HEeeeyyy, you, were you been hidin???


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ydwoH


ydwoh


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> ydwoh



I caint drink wid ya rite now  I gots to see a man bout a bird this evenin  but heres to you


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEeeeyyy, you, were you been hidin???


 




I discovered fishing again. Been going to the lake alot, its only 90 miles away.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> I discovered fishing again. Been going to the lake alot, its only 90 miles away.



 They don't have water no closer than that??? Dang, that sux!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2010)

self! said:


> i discovered a gay bar the other day. Been going to it alot, its only 90 miles away.



:d:d:d


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :d:d:d


 



Personel attack! Ban him! 


No worries Quack, your still my #1 gaytor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Personel attack! Ban him!
> 
> 
> No worries Quack, your still my #1 gaytor.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2010)

OyVey................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> I discovered fishing again. Been going to the lake alot, its only 90 miles away.


 
Tell the base CO at Biggs that the golf course needs some sizable water hazards to be built..


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell the base CO at Biggs that the golf course needs some sizable water hazards to be built..


 


Don't even get me started on that. Apparently it ok to water the golf course 3 times a day but not your backyard.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Don't even get me started on that. Apparently it ok to water the golf course 3 times a day but not your backyard.



afternoon idjit!


----------



## JD (Aug 1, 2010)

5.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

JD said:


> 5.....



3... (forty creek & ginger)


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

JD said:


> 5.....



didja burn yerself grillin last night???


----------



## JD (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> didja burn yerself grillin last night???



Noooooo, but I do need longer tongs....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

JD said:


> Noooooo, but I do need longer thongs....


----------



## JD (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## Buck (Aug 1, 2010)

dang, I got some catchin' up to do...    I do some of my best work  over at the pool and I haven't been yet today..


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> afternoon idjit!


 

Howdy boss, you driving the bus today or licking the windows?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Howdy boss, you driving the bus today or licking the windows?



winder lickin today.


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> winder lickin today.


 


who is driving da bus today then?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> who is driving da bus today then?



hankus


----------



## pbradley (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Howdy boss, you driving the bus today or licking the windows?





BBQBOSS said:


> winder lickin today.





Self! said:


> who is driving da bus today then?





jmfauver said:


> hankus



gimme da keys...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

pbradley said:


> gimme da keys...



never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well I be dog I'm humbled yet intrigued, so I gotta ask
> 
> why



Marinated in beer, lol.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 1, 2010)

hey Yara!!!!!!!!!!you finally a Georgian?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey Yara!!!!!!!!!!you finally a Georgian?



Yes sir I am


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

pbradley said:


> gimme da keys...


 


Democrats and folks who zero on tourney day need not apply  




jmfauver said:


> hey Yara!!!!!!!!!!you still a Yankee?


 



YaraG. said:


> Yes sir I am


 


Next thing ya know she will be trying to tell us how to do things down here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Who dere???


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Democrats and folks who zero on tourney day need not apply
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey YOU that was NOT the question!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2010)

woohoo first rain we've had in about 2 weeks.



welcome back to GA, Yara.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess since no one is here I'm just going to chillax for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I guess since no one is here I'm just going to chillax for a while.





HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yes sir I am



WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! Howdy Ms Savannah, Ga. Yara


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!



HHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's been going on with ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's been going on with ya?



Same old stuff..... plus missin' you and douge in here!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

slip said:


> woohoo first rain we've had in about 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back to GA, Yara.


Ty ty ty


Jeff C. said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! Howdy Ms Savannah, Ga. Yara



Wow im no longer Jurzey?!?!? Woohoo! Now to get rid of this accent... lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty ty ty
> 
> 
> Wow im no longer Jurzey?!?!? Woohoo! Now to get rid of this accent... lol.



Good luck!!! All you have to do is go home for 3-4 days and you'll have to do it again


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Same old stuff..... plus missin' you and douge in here!!!!



Awww... We miss y'all too!  Hopefully I will be able to get on here more often soon. I will be saying goodbye dial up... HELLO Droid X.


----------



## Resica (Aug 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty ty ty
> 
> 
> Wow im no longer Jurzey?!?!? Woohoo! Now to get rid of this accent... lol.



Finally a galvanized Confederate huh? Congrats, enjoy the heat!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey SGG, that's a good lookin avatar.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey SGG, that's a good lookin avatar.



Thank you!  But which one... I just changed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Awww... We miss y'all too!  Hopefully I will be able to get on here more often soon. I will be saying goodbye dial up... HELLO Droid X.



I just thought it was cause you were locked in the shed


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

evening Peeps!
Home alone and eating leftover chinese food. What a way to end a weekend.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I just thought it was cause you were locked in the shed



Oh yeah, that too. After Douge found me passed out that last time, he decided not to lock me in there anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!  But which one... I just changed it.


 
The one I'm lookin at right now, pinky.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening Peeps!
> Home alone and eating leftover chinese food. What a way to end a weekend.....



Hey Robert!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening Peeps!
> _Home alone_ and eating leftover chinese food. What a way to end a weekend.....



Enjoy it while it last!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The one I'm lookin at right now, pinky.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Robert!!!


Hiya, SGG!
Ya'lls Air conditoner keeping up with this heat? I think mine hasn't turned off in the last 3 weeks!


Jeff C. said:


> Enjoy it while it last!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, SGG!
> Ya'lls Air conditoner keeping up with this heat? I think mine hasn't turned off in the last 3 weeks!



Our AC was doing the same thing, so we went and bought a window unit and now it feels GOOOOOD in here.


----------



## Otis (Aug 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> If you are a Yankee and ya know it clap your hands


 

  



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I guess since no one is here I'm just going to chillax for a while.


 

Wanna ride da bus with us?BBQ is linking the windowns clean and Pbradley is driving!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Wanna ride da bus with us?BBQ is linking the windowns clean and Pbradley is driving!


 
Hittin the sauce early today huh?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey salad sista. Love the avatar. Two pretty babes. 

Wassup Robert and Miguel?

Sho is hot here. Had a couple thundershowers that just made it muggy


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, SGG!
> Ya'lls Air conditoner keeping up with this heat? I think mine hasn't turned off in the last 3 weeks!



same here. but ours is also like 13 years old and dads idea of yearly maintenance is hitting it with a crow bar when it goes out...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey salad sista. Love the avatar. Two pretty babes.
> 
> Wassup Robert and Miguel?
> 
> Sho is hot here. Had a couple thundershowers that just made it muggy


 
Good Neal,,,,,,,,Neil.......dangit, never can remember that one.
Waitin on round two of the rain to get here...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

Evening folks..  Took too long of a nap today and now I feel like....  Well you know..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Man, the thunder is booming today!
I see dark clouds but they are a ways off.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck!!! All you have to do is go home for 3-4 days and you'll have to do it again


Ya think? Nahhhhhhh....


Resica said:


> Finally a galvanized Confederate huh? Congrats, enjoy the heat!!



It don't bother me as much any more.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> Wanna ride da bus with us?BBQ is linking the windowns clean and Pbradley is driving!



Of course!!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey salad sista. Love the avatar. Two pretty babes.



Hey Sterlo!!! Thanks 



slip said:


> same here. but ours is also like 13 years old and dads idea of yearly maintenance is hitting it with a crow bar when it goes out...


----------



## Resica (Aug 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It don't bother me as much any more.



That was quick.



Hi Folks!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 1, 2010)

Got a song stuck in my head but can't think of the words let me humm a little bit of it for ya


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, the thunder is booming today!
> I see dark clouds but they are a ways off.



Thunder not Bad...  Lightening on the other hand..  It does some strange things..  I finnally got to look at my cards from the last couple weeks..  I got a nice pic or 2 then a white shot and nothing after that.  Card is fried and batteries went dead in the cam...  Thats the best I can make of what happened to it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got a song stuck in my head but can't think of the words let me humm a little bit of it for ya


 
Does this help any?

Oh Hummingbird, mankind was 
waiting for you to come 
flying along 
Heavenly Songbird we were so 
wrong, we've harmed you 
Oh Hummingbird, lend us your 
wings 
Let us soar in the atmosphere of 
Abha 
"Lift us up to the Heaven of 
Holiness 
Oh Source of our being!"* --Oh, 
Hummingbird 

Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
In you I found a fragrance 
I'll till I die 
I just love you, love you 
I don't even know the reason why. 

Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
The sweetness of your "Nectar" 
Has drawn me like a fly 
I you, love you, love you 
I don't even know the reason why 
now 

Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 

Haven't you noticed the days 
somehow keep getting longer 
And the spirit-voices whisper in 
us all 
Haven't you noticed the rays 
The "Spirit Sun" is stronger 
And a "New Day" is dawning for 
us all. 

Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
Alas here comes the "Gardener" 
He's come to till the flowers 
The draught of understanding, 
wisdom, peace and love is ours. 

Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
Hummingbird don't fly away, 
fly away 
Don't fly away, don't fly away...

<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/_QoVAQUEDT0&hl=en_US&fs=1 allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> That was quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks!!



Thank God is all I can say. Friday & Saturday were a little brutal but we were fine. My landlord has a house next door with an in ground pool. He gave my kids permission to use in when ever, since the house is empty. That helped with us not having anything here, since the movers are 4 days late.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thunder not Bad...  Lightening on the other hand..  It does some strange things..  I finnally got to look at my cards from the last couple weeks..  I got a nice pic or 2 then a white shot and nothing after that.  Card is fried and batteries went dead in the cam...  Thats the best I can make of what happened to it..



was there water inside the cam? That sounds like the battery pack got wet and shorted out. Did a fresh set of batteries and card work?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> who is driving da bus today then?





jmfauver said:


> hankus







YaraG. said:


> Marinated in beer, lol.



 



rhbama3 said:


> evening Peeps!
> Home alone and eating leftover chinese food. What a way to end a weekend.....



lucky I got leftover tacobell



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

I just cut up and ate 5 peaches... man my belly hurts now...  they sho was good though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lucky I got leftover tacobell


Whoa, dude....
I thought Taco Bell products self destructed after two hours.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 1, 2010)

About to pour buckets here in sw Cobb county...again.

Evenin y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just cut up and ate 5 peaches... man my belly hurts now...  they sho was good though!



mushroom cloud warning 



rhbama3 said:


> Whoa, dude....
> I thought Taco Bell products self destructed after two hours.



I did too, but I took a chance  hope they dont me self destruct


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

maybe it will come on up to woodstick...  Evenin SW...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> About to pour buckets here in sw Cobb county...again.
> 
> Evenin y'all.



nuttin here


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mushroom cloud warning
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, but I took a chance  hope they dont me self destruct



Naw but i aint eating that mixture of wing sauce anymore like i did last night.    It hurted me.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw but i aint eating that mixture of wing sauce anymore like i did last night.    It hurted me.



  IT BURNS IT BURNS


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> IT BURNS IT BURNS



I right nearly went and sat in the crick.   But instead i settled on my wifes tub. she was gone for the weekend.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I right nearly went and sat in the crick.   But instead i settled on my wifes tub. she was gone for the weekend.



   thats baaaaaadddddd


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nuttin here





BBQBOSS said:


> maybe it will come on up to woodstick...  Evenin SW...



We got almost 2" yesterday in a 45 minute period from one storm. And of course, it was perfectly timed with Mrs. SW wanting to go to Wally world.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I right nearly went and sat in the crick.   But instead i settled on my wifes tub. she was gone for the weekend.



Bubbles gone wild. 

Aiight....lighting is popping bad. Gotta get of this thang. Holler later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> About to pour buckets here in sw Cobb county...again.
> 
> Evenin y'all.



Evenin' SW



Hankus said:


> nuttin here



Here either....waddup Hank??



BBQBOSS said:


> Naw but i aint eating that mixture of wing sauce anymore like i did last night.    It hurted me.



Us too.....we felt the aftershock of that explosion last nite!!!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 1, 2010)

Whatup Drivelnuts


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Bubbles gone wild.
> 
> Aiight....lighting is popping bad. Gotta get of this thang. Holler later.



 

Bye SW seed ya later



Jeff C. said:


> Here either....waddup Hank??
> 
> 
> 
> Us too.....we felt the aftershock of that explosion last nite!!!



canses  

 yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Y'all don't make me put this in the On Topic Forum, please.

But can anyone tell me why one ear would start ringing, out of nowhere, for no reason that I can think of. I can barely hear anything out of that ear now.....and the RINNNNNNNNGGGG is drivin' me


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Whatup Drivelnuts



canses


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all don't make me put this in the On Topic Forum, please.
> 
> But can anyone tell me why one ear would start ringing, out of nowhere, for no reason that I can think of. I can barely hear anything out of that ear now.....and the RINNNNNNNNGGGG is drivin' me



I dunno , but I get that sometimes too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Whatup Drivelnuts



Howdy there Mr Baldfish!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2010)

heyyyy anybody thats in here


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all don't make me put this in the On Topic Forum, please.
> 
> But can anyone tell me why one ear would start ringing, out of nowhere, for no reason that I can think of. I can barely hear anything out of that ear now.....and the RINNNNNNNNGGGG is drivin' me



Could be some sinus congestion. Try a little Afrin and see if that helps.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

167 TV channels and nothing on worth watching.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2010)

Fishbait is alive and well.  

He repented for his sin and all is well with the world.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> canses





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy there Mr Baldfish!!



How yall



rhbama3 said:


> 167 TV channels and nothing on worth watching.



No dead pig pics


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is alive and well.
> 
> He repented for his sin and all is well with the world.



Bubba has not yet repented so he is still in trouble.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is alive and well.
> 
> He repented for his sin and all is well with the world.



hey tbug


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Could be some sinus congestion. Try a little Afrin and see if that helps.



Thank ya Ma'am!!! I'll give it a try.



turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is alive and well.
> 
> He repented for his sin and all is well with the world.



Yeah well...don't let him off so easy....go ahead and get the Pink Flamingos


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba has not yet repented so he is still in trouble.




Yall are 170 miles apart. Kind of hard for Wobbert-Woo   to repent "Fishbait style".     






Seth carter said:


> hey tbug



Hey Seth-basement-dweller-Carter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is alive and well.
> 
> He repented for his sin and all is well with the world.


That is soo not fair. I'm still getting the colder shoulder texts. 


baldfish said:


> How yall
> 
> 
> 
> No dead pig pics


Nope. weird weekend, Charlie. Fishbait blew the face off a sow but we couldn't find her Saturday evening. This morning, the herd of piglets i orphaned last weekend came in but we let them go. Checked all the other feeders and the hogs did not hit any of them but one. Can't complain too much. This was the first weekend we didn't come home with meat.



Bubbette said:


> Bubba has not yet repented so he is still in trouble.


I'll repent when you do.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 167 TV channels and nothing on worth watching.



Thank God you have tv


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heyyyy anybody thats in here



heeeeyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Thank God you have tv



you don't need tv ya gots the drivelnuts


----------



## baldfish (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That is soo not fair. I'm still getting the colder shoulder texts.
> 
> Nope. weird weekend, Charlie. Fishbait blew the face off a sow but we couldn't find her Saturday evening. This morning, the herd of piglets i orphaned last weekend came in but we let them go. Checked all the other feeders and the hogs did not hit any of them but one. Can't complain too much. This was the first weekend we didn't come home with meat.
> 
> ...



Well at least your helpin keep the numbers down and the sow with ther ugly face probaly won't be breeding them boars only like purdy sows


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you don't need tv ya gots the drivelnuts


----------



## baldfish (Aug 1, 2010)

Yaras by the looks of your avatar you and kids have gotten used to the southern heat


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Well at least your helpin keep the numbers down and the sow with ther ugly face probaly won't be breeding them boars only like purdy sows



We figure the yotes were pretty happy last night. She left a lot of bone fragments in the foodplot.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 1, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yaras by the looks of your avatar you and kids have gotten used to the southern heat



Cute very cute!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Cute very cute!



Thank you mamm


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0Fy71zb9Kc&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0Fy71zb9Kc&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

well jurzie has ya found any shonuff rednecks yet


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2010)

cant buy a dadgum drop of rain all day, i go to walk the dogs and all holy wet hades breaks lose. so heavy i could hear it roll it by beating on the trees before it got to me.....


this is my kind of luck folks.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

slip said:


> cant buy a dadgum drop of rain all day, i go to walk the dogs and all holy wet hades breaks lose. so heavy i could hear it roll it by beating on the trees before it got to me.....
> 
> 
> this is my kind of luck folks.



sounds bout like mine, but least ya  bout it I usually


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That is soo not fair. I'm still getting the colder shoulder texts.
> 
> I'll repent when you do.



What am I supposed to repent for? Your lies?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

slip said:


> cant buy a dadgum drop of rain all day, i go to walk the dogs and all holy wet hades breaks lose. so heavy i could hear it roll it by beating on the trees before it got to me.....
> 
> 
> this is my kind of luck folks.



That would've been GOOD luck for me slip


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That would've been GOOD luck for me slip



doood you got it bad like

doom despair agony on me
deep dark depression
excessive misery
if it weren't for bad luck
I'd have no luck at all
doom despair agony on me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> doood you got it bad like
> 
> doom despair agony on me
> deep dark depression
> ...



Doggone rain just keeps goin around me....but it's purty much always been like that in this little pocket I'm in. 

Me.... and the Dog, would have been dancin in the rain


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Evenin' drivelers.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Doggone rain just keeps goin around me....but it's purty much always been like that in this little pocket I'm in.
> 
> Me.... and the Dog, would have been dancin in the rain



my dog dont like rain nor dancin, but he likes pockets


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' drivelers.



howdy miz Belle


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' drivelers.



Hope you had a great Birfday, Belle!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy miz Belle



hi Hank!



rhbama3 said:


> Hope you had a great Birfday, Belle!



Hey Bama! I had a pretty good birthday. It was a little...um...out of the norm, but it was good nonetheless.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> hi Hank!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bama! I had a pretty good birthday. It was a little...um...out of the norm, but it was good nonetheless.



so bein a pirate is jus a little out of the norm


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> so bein a pirate is jus a little out of the norm



No, that's normal.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, that's normal.



in that case I dunno wanna wat was unnormal


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> so bein a pirate is jus a little out of the norm



For me, yes. 



rhbama3 said:


> No, that's normal.



Actually, yeah, Bama's right.



Hankus said:


> in that case I dunno wanna wat was unnormal



You don't know me as well as the other Drivelers. A pirate ain't nothin' for me.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> For me, yes.
> 
> Actually, yeah, Bama's right.
> 
> You don't know me as well as the other Drivelers. A pirate ain't nothin' for me.



well obviously, yer one in yer avvy


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well obviously, yer one in yer avvy



That's just my part time job.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That's just my part time job.



huh I woulda thought bein a pirate woulda been a full time/OT/DT type job


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That would've been GOOD luck for me slip



yeah, cept it was gone as quick as it came.



it rained about 4 times today and i think total we might have gotten a half inch
better then nothing though


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> huh I woulda thought bein a pirate woulda been a full time/OT/DT type job



Nope. Wrong. Only a side job.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah, cept it was gone as quick as it came.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leasted ya got sumfin I aint got diddly


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nope. Wrong. Only a side job.



well doggies, all the pirates I know claim they is always busy piratin, rekon theys lied to me


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

all this pirate tawk got me to thinkin so here's to the Pirates of the Mississippi - Feed Jake

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vgsnNKQvAhw&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vgsnNKQvAhw&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2010)

to  I gots to werk tomorow


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> to  I gots to werk tomorow



TC Hankus!!! Good song btw...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

time for everyone to wake up and get the coffee brewed to start another week.....This time next week I will still be asleep in Boston


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 2, 2010)

Good Morning folks..   Well, Vacation is officially over for now and time to get back at it.  Think I'll take another week soon..Hmmmm


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks..   Well, Vacation is officially over for now and time to get back at it.  Think I'll take another week soon..Hmmmm



so you'll take the week of Oct 8-10th off right? I get a break  next week for some training,first days off call since June 14...I am so looking forward to it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> TC Hankus!!! Good song btw...



Thankyee JeffC



jmfauver said:


> time for everyone to wake up and get the coffee brewed to start another week.....This time next week I will still be asleep in Boston



mornen 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks..   Well, Vacation is officially over for now and time to get back at it.  Think I'll take another week soon..Hmmmm



mornen, this werk thing is overrated dont ya think 




to the rest of the slackers as they trikle in Mornen


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!.............Another Monday Morning...........Ya'll have a goodun!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 2, 2010)

Man this thread has slowed to a crawl. 

Yall have a good Monday.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man this thread has slowed to a crawl.
> 
> Yall have a good Monday.



Good MoonDay right back too ya hardwood bottom dude


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

And good MoonDay to you too Robert. Doin Alright?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

and you too Hugh. Nice post re four legged protectors!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

Is this the WhineHouse driveler?

I have nothing to whine about.....can I still post here?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is this the WhineHouse driveler?
> 
> I have nothing to whine about.....can I still post here?



 just don't let the smoke get in yur eyes ifn you do get to whinin, and you'l be just fine


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

well, nobody's payin a bit a attention to  me so guess I'll just whine and go to  work!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> just don't let the smoke get in yur eyes ifn you do get to whinin, and you'l be just fine



People are blowin' smoke alright!



MoonPie said:


> well, nobody's payin a bit a attention to  me so guess I'll just whine and go to  work!



That seems to be the recurring theme around here!

Have a great day!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mornin' yall.  Played over 24 hours in a pool tournament over the course of Saturday and Sunday.  Made it down to the final game of the final match.  This was the final tournament to decide if my 8-ball team was going to the National Tournament in Vegas.......We aren't going. 

Didn't get to sleep until nearly 2am.  Gonna be a LONG Monday.  

Oh well, Still have 9-ball to go but some jack leg scheduled the determining tournament for the opening day of bow season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, Sulli!
Man, i know that hurt to get SO close!
Morning to the rest of the Babes and Bro's!
It is definitely a Monday here at the big House.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 2, 2010)

Mernin everyone....nice to finally have an almost cool morning


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Mernin everyone....nice to finally have an almost cool morning



Mernin...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Mornin everyone!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!



Mornin!! 
Did not get power until after 12:00! 
Needless to say, NOT a good night, didn't sleep worth a durn but ya know, when you push yourself, karma has a way of smiling on you!! 
 I got's the office to myself!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

On another note............ just to "emphasize" the wonderful friends here on Woody's.............. while on their trip to the Blast, Tag & Rutt were in Cracker Barrel............ and Rutt finds a pic of my co-worker, I don't know HOW he knew it was her, can ya'll help me figure it out??


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!
> Did not get power until after 12:00!
> Needless to say, NOT a good night, didn't sleep worth a durn but ya know, when you push yourself, karma has a way of smiling on you!!
> I got's the office to myself!!



sorry about your power  

at least you have the office to yourself....i'm stuck with all kinds of winder lickers today


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!
> Did not get power until after 12:00!
> Needless to say, NOT a good night, didn't sleep worth a durn but ya know, when you push yourself, karma has a way of smiling on you!!
> I got's the office to myself!!



Mornin!!!  Glad you got the office to yourself!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> On another note............ just to "emphasize" the wonderful friends here on Woody's.............. while on their trip to the Blast, Tag & Rutt were in Cracker Barrel............ and Rutt finds a pic of my co-worker, I don't know HOW he knew it was her, can ya'll help me figure it out??


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Mornin ladies.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> sorry about your power
> 
> at least you have the office to yourself....i'm stuck with all kinds of winder lickers today


I ain't kiddin, it was RUFF, but to come in this morning, it made it alllll worth while!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!!  Glad you got the office to yourself!!!


Comin to town??? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Is that not tooo funny??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, congrats on your new phone too!!!!  



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin ladies.



Hey Sweet!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin ladies.



Hey Sweetwater!



Keebs said:


> Comin to town???
> 
> 
> Is that not tooo funny???
> ...



I just might come to town today! 

I haven't gotten the phone yet. I'm still deciding if I want to spend that money.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Mornin' Y'all!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Y'all!!!



Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!



You're here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Sweetwater!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh go for it, douge's good for it wiff all that OT!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Y'all!!!



 Mornin Chief!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh go for it, douge's good for it wiff all that OT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Chief!!



Mornin Sweetheart......nooooo not you Sweetwater, but Hi to you too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got this in an email, where else could I post it to help out?? 


Two of our great state parks are finalists in this competition.  Little Ocmulgee State Park and George Bagby State Park are in the running against some real heavy hitters from across the country.  Please take a
few minutes to go on-line and vote for either of these two as many times as you can between now and August 31st.  We have held several board meetings at Little O through the years and they have always been very
hospitable hosts.  The link is below.

Thanks....

Jimmy Gisi, CPRP
Executive Director
Georgia Recreation and Park Association
1285 Parker Road
Conyers, GA 30094
(p) 770-760-1403
(f)  770-760-1550
jgisi@grpa.org
Visit our website at www.grpa.org 


It is specifically for a couple of our state parks.  As I understand it, the park with the most votes wins $100,000.

Here's the link where everybody can vote for America's Favorite Park:
http://www.livepositively.com/#/home 

Let's pull out all the stops to get some money for Georgia State Parks!


Tell everybody you know to vote!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You're here



Am I? 



Keebs said:


> Oh go for it, douge's good for it wiff all that OT!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Sweetheart......nooooo not you Sweetwater, but Hi to you too!!!











Oh, you shoulda seen me yesterday........... I thought I had a gooood tan going........... until I wiped my arm on my shorts......  THEN the rain (sprinkle) came & I was "dotted up" big fashion, kept mowing till I couldn't see no more, then stood out in it to rinse off some until the lightening hit on the property next to me!   THEN I decided it was time to get inside!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Sweetwater!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it..


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Y'all!!!



Mornin  Jeffrobro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Am I?



I hope it ain't a pigment of my hallucination!!



Keebs said:


> Oh, you shoulda seen me yesterday........... I thought I had a gooood tan going........... until I wiped my arm on my shorts......  THEN the rain (sprinkle) came & I was "dotted up" big fashion, kept mowing till I couldn't see no more, then stood out in it to rinse off some until the lightening hit on the property next to me!   THEN I decided it was time to get inside!














 I know perzactly what you mean!!! No pics


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, you shoulda seen me yesterday........... I thought I had a gooood tan going........... until I wiped my arm on my shorts......  THEN the rain (sprinkle) came & I was "dotted up" big fashion, kept mowing till I couldn't see no more, then stood out in it to rinse off some until the lightening hit on the property next to me!   THEN I decided it was time to get inside!



 Went through the same thing at my paw in laws yesterday....but at least it waited till I was just done.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope it ain't a pigment of my hallucination!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idabrokeacamera! 



Sweetwater said:


> Went through the same thing at my paw in laws yesterday....but at least it waited till I was just done.


 I still ain't done, still got a small area where we keep the hay & out by the road at the gate But it won't take me long!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Do it..



Okay!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I hope it ain't a pigment of my hallucination!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Do it..
> 
> 
> Mornin  Jeffrobro.



How Doo Sugar....


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Brb folks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How Doo Sugar....





Sweetwater said:


> Brb folks.



 you two need to tell us sumthin??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Mornin sulli!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Sulliiiiiii.....sorry to hear about the tourney and getting sooooo close dude!!! Congrats on gettin' that far though...remind me not to shoot for $$$ witcha


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you two need to tell us sumthin??



  Uhhh....yeah we both fried Brain cells, just in a different decade


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a hard decision....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....yeah we both fried Brain cells, just in a different decade


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

late morning to all


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Such a hard decision....


on which, yellow or blue?? or ................... 



jmfauver said:


> late morning to all



Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

TIMMMAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> late morning to all



Mornin' BIGGUN!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....yeah we both fried Brain cells, just in a different decade



That's rite....


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Such a hard decision....



Go with the one that cost more..



jmfauver said:


> late morning to all



Mernin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> That's rite....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good great morning, how ya'll doing?


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good great morning, how ya'll doing?



Mornin HT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good great morning, how ya'll doing?



Purty good HT....finally got almost 3/4" of rain last nite. How you doin???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Fauver....where you at???? Got a question for ya!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin HT.


Hey SW, man your avatar is funny.



Jeff C. said:


> Purty good HT....finally got almost 3/4" of rain last nite. How you doin???


Yep, we got no rain yet. Sho was hot in the swamp yesterday though. Moved a ladder buddy stand bout two miles deeper. No air sturing, wringing sweat wet. Glad dats done. Big 'ol bear tracks all over. Waitin fo white oaks to drop acorns. That'll bring in the deer, bear, and hogs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good great morning, how ya'll doing?



Top 'O the morning to ya!  I got 2.5" of rain late yesterday evening!  It really came down but at this point we'll take it any way we can!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey SW, man your avatar is funny.
> 
> Yep, we got no rain yet. Sho was hot in the swamp yesterday though. Moved a ladder buddy stand bout two miles deeper. No air sturing, wringing sweat wet. Glad dats done. Big 'ol bear tracks all over. Waitin fo white oaks to drop acorns. That'll bring in the deer, bear, and hogs.



Glad ya like it...got more similar.

Was cutting my paw in law's grass yesterday evening. There was a nice cloud cover from the incoming storms....my clothes were so soaked they felt like the just came out tha washing machine.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Top 'O the morning to ya!  I got 2.5" of rain late yesterday evening!  It really came down but at this point we'll take it any way we can!!


Hi ya Keebs an a happy Monday to you. We fixin to get some rain looks like.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Top 'O the morning to ya!  I got 2.5" of rain late yesterday evening!  It really came down but at this point we'll take it any way we can!!



Saturday evenin we got just under 2" in about 45 minutes....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs an a happy Monday to you. We fixin to get some rain looks like.


I don't want the "ruff" that came with it though! 
Rattled stuff in/on the counters at the house! 



Sweetwater said:


> Saturday evenin we got just under 2" in about 45 minutes....



Saturday was 3/10th's 
BUT like I said, we need it, I'll take it in any shape, form or fashion...........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 2, 2010)

Got to scatter for naw, ya'll be good. Sees ya later.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Did y'all know it's hot outside! Just got done vacuuming the car out... WOW!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> on which, yellow or blue?? or ...................







Sweetwater said:


> Go with the one that cost more..



Funny you say that... This smartphone I'm thinking of getting is the most expensive one Verizon has.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got to scatter for naw, ya'll be good. Sees ya later.



Later HT.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did y'all know it's hot outside! Just got done vacuuming the car out... WOW!!!



Nice cloud cover here....


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2010)

its 77 outside today. weird but AWESOME.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Funny you say that... This smartphone I'm thinking of getting is the most expensive one Verizon has.



 I hadda feelin you'd say sumptin like that..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nice cloud cover here....





slip said:


> its 77 outside today. weird but AWESOME.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I hadda feelin you'd say sumptin like that..



But it does everything!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

slip said:


> its 77 outside today. weird but AWESOME.





You're up early...


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But it does everything!!!



Well...that makes it aight then... besides....you can't have a pooofty phone drivin that fancy new F-150 you're about to git...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

slip said:


> its 77 outside today. weird but AWESOME.



Git OUT of your avatar!!  NO FAIR!!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You're up early...


 yup


Keebs said:


> Git OUT of your avatar!!  NO FAIR!!



oh lawd i wish i was in my avatar...

hope we get snow again this winter


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Well...that makes it aight then... besides....you can't have a pooofty phone drivin that fancy new F-150 you're about to git...



I wish!!! I'll be driving my Mariner until the wheels fall off.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

afternoon peeps!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Tim.... Hey Slip!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Tim.... Hey Slip!!!



how are ya sista??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

slip said:


> yup
> 
> 
> oh lawd i wish i was in my avatar...
> ...


I have wished all my life and it rarely comes true, but I still keep on, keep'in on!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon peeps!!!!!



 I done gave you ONE shout out this morning!! 














Hey TIMMMAAAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon peeps!!!!!



Timmmmaaayyyy!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Tim.... Hey Slip!!!



Howdy SGG


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have wished all my life and it rarely comes true, but I still keep on, keep'in on!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Peach Blossom.....early mornin drive by and didn't see it   Love ya


Sweetwater said:


> Timmmmaaayyyy!



What is a happnin'???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> how are ya sista??



Doin good!!! How about you???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doin good!!! How about you???



Just living the dream......... and taking it one day at a time.....oh yeah I am getting my bow ready for huntin season too!! >>>----------->


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy SGG



Whatcha been up to lately?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Just living the dream......... and taking it one day at a time.....oh yeah I am getting my bow ready for huntin season too!! >>>----------->



I hear ya!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

slip said:


> its 77 outside today. weird that I'm up but AWESOME that it's overcast, I thought it was 4:00 pm







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon peeps!!!!!



AFT KBH.....you workin'???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Sorry Peach Blossom.....early mornin drive by and didn't see it   Love ya
> 
> 
> What is a happnin'???


Aaaww, you know I couldn't stay mad at you!! 



Jeff C. said:


> AFT KBH.....you workin'???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> AFT KBH.....you workin'???



Got away from the bighouse early today...place has been wearing me out lately....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Played over 24 hours in a pool tournament over the course of Saturday and Sunday.  Made it down to the final game of the final match.  This was the final tournament to decide if my 8-ball team was going to the National Tournament in Vegas.......We aren't going.
> 
> Didn't get to sleep until nearly 2am.  Gonna be a LONG Monday.
> 
> Oh well, Still have 9-ball to go but some jack leg scheduled the determining tournament for the opening day of bow season.



dude that sux




Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.





242outdoors said:


> Mernin everyone....nice to finally have an almost cool morning





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Sulli!
> Man, i know that hurt to get SO close!
> Morning to the rest of the Babes and Bro's!
> It is definitely a Monday here at the big House.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!





Keebs said:


> Mornin!!
> Did not get power until after 12:00!
> Needless to say, NOT a good night, didn't sleep worth a durn but ya know, when you push yourself, karma has a way of smiling on you!!
> I got's the office to myself!!





Jeff C. said:


> You're here



mornen yalls



Jeff C. said:


> Uhhh....yeah we both fried Brain cells, just in a different decade



 and the tradition continues 



hogtrap44 said:


> Good great morning, how ya'll doing?



hey TrapDaddy



slip said:


> its 77 outside today. weird but AWESOME.



mornen slip



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> afternoon peeps!!!!!



afternoon kaintuck



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Just living the dream......... and taking it one day at a time.....oh yeah I am getting my bow ready for huntin season too!! >>>----------->



always ready


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude that sux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well howdy dooo and good afternoon to you Brother Hankus!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> well howdy dooo and good afternoon to you Brother Hankus!!!



got my bow shootin good now I jus gotta put the stands in


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Hankus!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Hankus!!!



hey lady, hows the litlest heathens foot


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> got my bow shootin good now I jus gotta put the stands in



I usually just use a climber, plus I don't lease any land here so I don't have anywhere to put a permanent stand in anyways.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankuuuuuus.....Whatsup?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey lady, hows the litlest heathens foot



Great... it's healing good and it's almost closed up now.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I usually just use a climber, plus I don't lease any land here so I don't have anywhere to put a permanent stand in anyways.



I got 2 climbers I bowhunt out of, but got several ladders plus blinds to build



Sweetwater said:


> Hankuuuuuus.....Whatsup?



lunch break


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Great... it's healing good and it's almost closed up now.



 






Auhite back to werk


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Great... it's healing good and it's almost closed up now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



need some hot butter for your popcorn?


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Auhite back to werk



Have a good day.



OutFishHim said:


>



Whuuut?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> need some hot butter for your popcorn?



It's actually a salad with Ranch....



Sweetwater said:


> Whuuut?!?



I don't know yet...


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's actually a salad with Ranch....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know yet...



Old Bonnie Raitt song?

"Let's Give em Something to Talk About"


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

think I am gettin ready to eat a steak sammich...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Old Bonnie Raitt song?
> 
> "Let's Give em Something to Talk About"



Sounds like a plan!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> think I am gettin ready to eat a steak sammich...



I had steak on my salad...


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> 
> 
> I had steak on my salad...



Love them bbq salads....Had one Saturday.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

...oh yeah and I am havin a hot tater with it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> got my bow shootin good now I jus gotta put the stands in


Careful, don't let them attack your thigh's!! 



OutFishHim said:


>


 Hellloooo Sista!



Sweetwater said:


> Old Bonnie Raitt song?
> 
> "Let's Give em Something to Talk About"


 THAT'S MY Song!!   



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> think I am gettin ready to eat a steak sammich...



I just had cheese on my salad........... 
and left over chinese something or other..............
But *she's* not here so it's alllll good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Auhite back to werk



L8TER Hankerus!!!



OutFishHim said:


>



 --------->HOT WINGS!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hellloooo Sista!



Hey Sista!



Jeff C. said:


> --------->HOT WINGS!!!!



Hey Jeffy-poo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeffy-poo!




Hellooooo Kitty!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

afternoon all.....3 more days and I get some time away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all.....3 more days and I get some time away!!!!!!!!!



Afternoon...looks like I get to learn to do a screen replacement on a HP laptop. Told the sis in law not to let her daughter use it...the girl could tear up a steel ball with a rubber hammer.

Brb.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all.....3 more days and I get some time away!!!!!!!!!



.....Wait......Where are you going?

Are you aware that you have a misspelled word in your sig line?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

afternoon, folks!!
How can i have a mile long "honey do" list, when the Battle Axe is 3 hours away?


----------



## Otis (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you aware that I am an idgit and lick winders?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!!
> How can i have a mile long "honey do" list, when the Battle Axe is 3 hours away?







Self! said:


>



Are you trying to flirt with me?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you trying to flirt with me?


Hiya, Heather!
Hows work going?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Hiya, W2H!!
Where in the world have you been?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Heather!
> Hows work going?
> 
> Hiya, W2H!!
> Where in the world have you been?



Been surprisingly busy at work the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Otis (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Are you trying to flirt with me?


 

Did I pull your hair or kick you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Been surprisingly busy at work the last couple of weeks.



these days, busy days are good days!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

im realy realy bored


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

Self! said:


> Did I pull your hair or kick you?







rhbama3 said:


> these days, busy days are good days!



That's for sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well..... i gotta go take daughters medical release form to high school, pick up puppy advil, got to Tractor Supply, and then go grocery shopping. Anybody know what aisle pickled pigs feet are on at Publix?


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!!
> How can i have a mile long "honey do" list, when the Battle Axe is 3 hours away?



I guess you're just lucky like that. 



rhbama3 said:


> Well..... i gotta go take daughters medical release form to high school, pick up puppy advil, got to Tractor Supply, and then go grocery shopping. Anybody know what aisle pickled pigs feet are on at Publix?



They're in the back with the meats. Does that mean you aren't feeding the kids tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

never mind. I'll find the pigs feet myself. BBL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I guess you're just lucky like that.
> 
> 
> 
> They're in the back with the meats. Does that mean you aren't feeding the kids tonight?



I was plannng to buy more than just pigs feet at the store.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well..... i gotta go take daughters medical release form to high school, pick up puppy advil, got to Tractor Supply, and then go grocery shopping. Anybody know what aisle pickled pigs feet are on at Publix?




Try Piggly Wiggly


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



Hi!



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Heather!
> Hows work going?



Work is going good!  Keeping me very busy.  I have a drug addict co-worker that has been keeping me entertained though.



Self! said:


> Did I pull your hair or kick you?



Ummm.......well......that one time......



rhbama3 said:


> Well..... i gotta go take daughters medical release form to high school, pick up puppy advil, got to Tractor Supply, and then go grocery shopping. Anybody know what aisle pickled pigs feet are on at Publix?



You S.GA people eat the GROSSEST stuff!  (I'm not even calling it food!)


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Try Piggly Wiggly



we don't have one here. Okay, really gone now!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!!
> How can i have a mile long "honey do" list, when the Battle Axe is 3 hours away?


Us wimmens are just that good! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Hey you! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Been surprisingly busy at work the last couple of weeks.


nocommentnocommentnocomment.......... 



bigox911 said:


>


HEYYY Leee!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Work is going good!  Keeping me very busy.  I have a drug addict co-worker that has been keeping me entertained though.



Hey there

Glad to hear the job is goin good






bigox911 said:


>



Bout that time


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nocommentnocommentnocomment..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


 
PM incoming, no need to duck..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


>






Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM incoming, no need to duck..



 you gonna let him slide??????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Sun just came out...it was nice fer a while!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

cut the grass now I am beat!!!!!!!!!!!!!I really need to figure out what I did to the tractor


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sun just came out...it was nice fer a while!!!


I haven't had a chance to get outside but once.......... but that's ok, I'm NOT complaining!! 



jmfauver said:


> cut the grass now I am beat!!!!!!!!!!!!!I really need to figure out what I did to the tractor



 why? did it back talk you??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

why does it have to be so hot???  good grief!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> why does it have to be so hot??? good grief!!!!!!


 
It's called summer.....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> why? did it back talk you??



Yes it did,so I cut the oil supply to teach it a lesson,now I got oil on the garage floor...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called summer.....



thank you for that scientific tidbit Captain Obvious!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> why does it have to be so hot???  good grief!!!!!!











Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called summer.....



Did you have to be so mean


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thank you for that scientific tidbit Captain Obvious!!!!



Ask  silly question get a silly answer.....Just saying


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Did you have to be so mean


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>




what you laughing at


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ask  silly question get a silly answer.....Just saying



well at least it worked..... posted it to lure our resident scholar out of the bushes.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> well at least it worked..... posted it to lure our resident scholar out of the bushes.



Scholar...Here I thought that was Seth


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

hiya Bubbette


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

knock knock


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey y'all! Sorry it's been drivebys lately.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Scholar...Here I thought that was Seth



idjit


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey y'all! Sorry it's been drivebys lately.



Hiya Belle...Still celebrating your Bday?



Seth carter said:


> idjit



Watch who you speak to kiddo


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Belle...Still celebrating your Bday?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch who you speak to kiddo



wasup yall


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

I see you KEEBS !!!!!!!!!!Here is your daily


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes it did,so I cut the oil supply to teach it a lesson,now I got oil on the garage floor...


Well you shoulda know to put a pad down for it, anytime you discipline............ oh wait, never mind.............. 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thank you for that scientific tidbit Captain Obvious!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

I SEE U TOO KEEBS


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Werd! Ya'll doing well? I should be cleaning house, paying bills, grocery shopping, or washing clothes BUT this seemed like a better idea. Okay with you all?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Werd! Ya'll doing well? I should be cleaning house, paying bills, grocery shopping, or washing clothes BUT this seemed like a better idea. Okay with you all?



works for me


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Werd! Ya'll doing well? I should be cleaning house, paying bills, grocery shopping, or washing clothes BUT this seemed like a better idea. Okay with you all?


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

*yaaay!*



jmfauver said:


> works for me



Excellent! Then I think I'll sit here a spell with you folks...and put off 'til tomorrow what I SHOULD be doin' today!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Belle...Still celebrating your Bday?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch who you speak to kiddo



Nah. Got a buddy that's takin' me out for supper tomorrow. (Or lunch). But that's it. 

Of course, I'll celebrate every time I eat the trifle Mama made me or the triple chocolate cake my friend made me...



Artmom said:


> Werd! Ya'll doing well? I should be cleaning house, paying bills, grocery shopping, or washing clothes BUT this seemed like a better idea. Okay with you all?



LOVE your avatar. So pretty!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Excellent! Then I think I'll sit here a spell with you folks...and put off 'til tomorrow what I SHOULD be doin' today!



you are never putting something off,you are waiting for it to become important


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nah. Got a buddy that's takin' me out for supper tomorrow. (Or lunch). But that's it.
> 
> Of course, I'll celebrate every time I eat the trifle Mama made me or the triple chocolate cake my friend made me...
> 
> ...



that goodness I had to change my diet or I would be stawking those deserts for sure


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nah. Got a buddy that's takin' me out for supper tomorrow. (Or lunch). But that's it.
> 
> Of course, I'll celebrate every time I eat the trifle Mama made me or the triple chocolate cake my friend made me...
> 
> ...



hey


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2010)

Howdy.....gotta stay bizzy!!! Bye....


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nah. Got a buddy that's takin' me out for supper tomorrow. (Or lunch). But that's it.
> 
> Of course, I'll celebrate every time I eat the trifle Mama made me or the triple chocolate cake my friend made me...
> 
> ...




Hey! Good to see you!
You are very sweet to say that! I am sorry I didn't get your _HAPPY BIRTHDAY_ to you in the thread that was posted - i was late! But a big 'ole belated Happy Birthday wish to you just the same. Those goodies that were baked for you sound heavenly!!! (I'd even be sneaking to eat them for breakfast!)


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy.....gotta stay bizzy!!! Bye....



here he comes.......there he goes.......


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey! Good to see you!
> You are very sweet to say that! I am sorry I didn't get your _HAPPY BIRTHDAY_ to you in the thread that was posted - i was late! But a big 'ole belated Happy Birthday wish to you just the same. Those goodies that were baked for you sound heavenly!!! (I'd even be sneaking to eat them for breakfast!)



Its not sneaking its stawking them for breakfast


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> knock knock


Sorry, we're closed! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey y'all! Sorry it's been drivebys lately.


Who won the contest?????  I bet you were the hawtest!!! 



jmfauver said:


> I see you KEEBS !!!!!!!!!!Here is your daily


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Get that man some more ammo......


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



thanks for blowing up the page


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

*well, now!*



jmfauver said:


> you are never putting something off,you are waiting for it to become important



_ Now, I LIKE the way you think. That puts a whole new perspective on the situation. I may have to use that "line" at work, on occasion!!!_​



Seth carter said:


> hey



_Oh, hiya, SETH! I see you!_​


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, we're closed!
> 
> 
> Who won the contest?????  I bet you were the hawtest!!!



Boy that better be soda in that bottle


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> thanks for blowing up the page



*boom*


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

*huh?*



BBQBOSS said:


>




What's got you all fired up???
I miss something???​


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2010)

High!!

Gotta work the next 2 nights, then off for 3 !!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Get that man some more ammo......



Must...have....ammo.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> _ Now, I LIKE the way you think. That puts a whole new perspective on the situation. I may have to use that "line" at work, on occasion!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also like to use this one when some says they are stealing something ( like a hard drive)...You are not stealing you are acquiring it for future use


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> What's got you all fired up???
> I miss something???​



Well hello there HotArtMom.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> Gotta work the next 2 nights, then off for 3 !!



you get setup for driveling at work yet?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Must...have....ammo.



How about a cold beer or 12?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there HotArtMom.



smooooth scared another lady away...You getting to be as bad as Seth


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How about a cold beer or 12?



thats all we need him shooting while drinking


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> I SEE U TOO KEEBS


 quit looking!!!! 



Artmom said:


> Werd! Ya'll doing well? I should be cleaning house, paying bills, grocery shopping, or washing clothes BUT this seemed like a better idea. Okay with you all?


Hey Sarahsista!!  Great pics from the Poole Clan gathering!!!  



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy.....gotta stay bizzy!!! Bye....


 but why????? 



jmfauver said:


> Boy that better be soda in that bottle


*DUH*!!  Why do you think YOU'RE the one picking ME up?!?! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> Gotta work the next 2 nights, then off for 3 !!


Heeellloooooo Quack baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

oh KEEBS....KEEBS say something Keebs............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> thats all we need him shooting while drinking



If he has enough he will just go curl up next to a round bale out in the field and fall asleep.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> If he has enough he will just go curl up next to a round bale out in the field and fall asleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you get setup for driveling at work yet?



Not yet.




Keebs said:


> quit looking!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Sarahsista!!  Great pics from the Poole Clan gathering!!!
> ...




Hiya Keebalicious!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully before FPG or we gonna have to take a ride and get ya setup.....


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Keebs...ya going to FPG? We should be tent "next door neighbors"? Thanks! (about the pics...was HHHHOOOTTTTTTT!!!!! about 100 even in the shade & then, the propane cooker certainly wasn't helping matters! _Mebee frying fish on a hundred degree day tweren't the best idea!)_


HEY, MATT!!! 
Nope, Jim, ain't skeered 'o Matty!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey Keebs...ya going to FPG? We should be tent "next door neighbors"? Thanks! (about the pics...was HHHHOOOTTTTTTT!!!!! about 100 even in the shade & then, the propane cooker certainly wasn't helping matters! _Mebee frying fish on a hundred degree day tweren't the best idea!)_
> 
> 
> HEY, MATT!!!
> Nope, Jim, ain't skeered 'o Matty!



The FPG list is started,just some folks are already sliding from going to maybe going....Long way to go still,guess I will have to make a run down to help start getting things setup the weekend before or so ( If Quack lets me come)

Matty is a good guy I give him a hard time but he deserves it....Except when he is cooking


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The FPG list is started,just some folks are already sliding from going to maybe going....Long way to go still,guess I will have to make a run down to help start getting things setup the weekend before or so ( If Quack lets me come)
> 
> Matty is a good guy I give him a hard time but he deserves it....Except when he is cooking



Brotha man knows how to cook


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> _ Now, I LIKE the way you think. That puts a whole new perspective on the situation. I may have to use that "line" at work, on occasion!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i se you too


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Brotha man knows how to cook



that would be an understatement...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

hello? where is everyone?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

is kinda quiet in here.......


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

Just window shoppin........


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> is kinda quiet in here.......



ok............
BOO


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> ok............
> BOO



howdy MoonPie!!! how iz ya doin?


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

*and -*



MoonPie said:


> Just window shoppin........




For???????
​


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

had 6 folks and no one would post...Bowhunter did you see Matty's cooking picture?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> For???????
> ​



lookin for an RC Cola


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> For???????
> ​










Maybe


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> had 6 folks and no one would post...Bowhunter did you see Matty's cooking picture?



I drooled all over the screen.....you don't walk away from Matty's grill hungry thats fo sho!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> For???????
> 
> 
> ​


 
Window's, he just said so!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I drooled all over the screen.....you don't walk away from Matty's grill hungry thats fo sho!!!



he did a greaqt job he had ribs deer sausage ( TomBoyBoots) 2 pork loin tender roasts and 2 other beef items.....We tore that food up......


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Window's, he just said so!!!!



don't be coming in here yelling at folks...I will have the bouncer show you out if ya don't settle down


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> For???????
> ​



For ta say Howdee and ta see ifn someone was gonna say somethin real wise, so I could think a somethin really dumb back  RAIN'S A COMMIN!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Window's, he just said so!!!!



hey Captain Obvious........ It is still hot outside


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Sarah!



jmfauver said:


> don't be coming in here yelling at folks...I will have the bouncer show you out if ya don't settle down



You sure about that Boomer?  He's got a lot of back up..


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that Boomer?  He's got a lot of back up..



yup here is the bouncer we picked out just for him


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that Boomer?  He's got a lot of back up..



Be nice to me the next driveler I name is for you


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> howdy MoonPie!!! how iz ya doin?



see I did'gt skeeer ya.  

Iza doin purdy find, just lisnin to the rain and watchin them flashes a light from above


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> see I did'gt skeeer ya.
> 
> Iza doin purdy find, just lisnin to the rain and watchin them flashes a light from above



we got our rain yesterday, sun is shinin' bright as ever today.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> we got our rain yesterday, sun is shinin' bright as ever today.



we got a small shower earlier today nothing good since Saturday night


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Be nice to me the next driveler I name is for you



You didn't get the memo?  You are not allowed to start any more drivelers.  It seems as though others may like a chance!


And no one tells me to play nice.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You didn't get the memo?  You are not allowed to start any more drivelers.  It seems as though others may like a chance!
> 
> 
> And no one tells me to play nice.....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You didn't get the memo?  You are not allowed to start any more drivelers.  It seems as though others may like a chance!
> 
> 
> And no one tells me to play nice.....



if I get there first I will startem,if not so be it....I just seem to be here when they need it,so I do it....no big deal .....Now you hurt my feelings ya big meany


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey, Heather! Gawd! haven't seen ya (in person) in forever! Been keeping up with ya when I can. Glad the new job is going well!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 2, 2010)

evening folks...  First day back after vacation time and it was not too bad....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> if I get there first I will startem,if not so be it....I just seem to be here when they need it,so I do it....no big deal .....Now you hurt my feelings ya big meany



Because you never log off!

And note my sig line....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...  First day back after vacation time and it was not too bad....



Hey RM!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we got a _tiny_ shower earlier today nothing good since Saturday night



fixed it for ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, Heather! Gawd! haven't seen ya (in person) in forever! Been keeping up with ya when I can. Glad the new job is going well!



I know!  Hopefully I'll be able to go to FPG!  What part of town are you staying at now?  I'm trying to get down to South GA to meet up with Keebs.  Maybe we could do a lunch or something!

I've been meaning to pm you about your soap too!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Because you never log off!
> 
> And note my sig line....



she's riled now!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

hey every body


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey RM!!!



Hiya Dude...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Because you never log off!
> 
> And note my sig line....



really I am off here from 7pm until 4 am almost every day,I am hardly on from 6am until 1pm when I get home from work so how is it my fault?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey every body



hey Seth....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You didn't get the memo?  You are not allowed to start any more drivelers.  It seems as though others may like a chance!
> 
> And no one tells me to play nice.....



!!!!!!!
tell it like it is girl!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...  First day back after vacation time and it was not too bad....



what's up Kim?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You didn't get the memo?  You are not allowed to start any more drivelers.  It seems as though others may like a chance!
> 
> 
> And no one tells me to play nice.....





OutFishHim said:


> Because you never log off!
> 
> And note my sig line....




Rut Roh!!  Boomer done messed up now . . .





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> she's riled now!!!





Ya think??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> really I am off here from 7pm until 4 am almost every day,I am hardly on from 6am until 1pm when I get home from work so how is it my fault?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what's up Kim?



Not much,  reveiwing some maps for my TAT trip in a few weeks..


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> if I get there first I will startem,if not so be it....I just seem to be here when they need it,so I do it....no big deal .....Now you hurt my feelings ya big meany



I got some skin thickner


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Careful, don't let them attack your thigh's!!



it stil hurts 



bigox911 said:


>







jmfauver said:


> Scholar...Here I thought that was Seth



me too 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey y'all! Sorry it's been drivebys lately.



Hey Bye



Seth carter said:


> idjit



I'm here now 



Artmom said:


> Werd! Ya'll doing well? I should be cleaning house, paying bills, grocery shopping, or washing clothes BUT this seemed like a better idea. Okay with you all?



fine by me 



Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!
> 
> Gotta work the next 2 nights, then off for 3 !!



Low!!?



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How about a cold beer or 12?



Where do I sign up 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...  First day back after vacation time and it was not too bad....



well thats good



OutFishHim said:


> Because you never log off!
> 
> And note my sig line....







Seth carter said:


> hey every body



Hey idjit


----------



## Artmom (Aug 2, 2010)

*grin!*



OutFishHim said:


> I know!  Hopefully I'll be able to go to FPG!  What part of town are you staying at now?  I'm trying to get down to South GA to meet up with Keebs.  Maybe we could do a lunch or something!
> 
> I've been meaning to pm you about your soap too!




Be happy to supply you with some soap...I will need to get that underway soon, it takes a few weeks to cure. If i don't get to meet up w/ you 'n keebs, I'll certainly mail it to ya!

Yeah! Let's try for a lunch or something! I'm in Columbus..._it's okay_ - I guess (not really). Preferred the county to the city...I should just quit whinin'  right now -

Good = FPG. Hope we have a big turnout. Gonna be a _LARGE_ time fo sho!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You didn't get the memo?  You are not allowed to start any more drivelers.  It seems as though others may like a chance!
> 
> 
> And no one tells me to play nice.....





MoonPie said:


> !!!!!!!
> tell it like it is girl!!



Tellum to be here when it's time.....Last 4 or 5 it has Been Hankus and I on here and he is tooo busy trying to get the last post,so I start the new one....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> !!!!!!!
> tell it like it is girl!!



....no one puts baby in the corner


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> really I am off here from 7pm until 4 am almost every day,I am hardly on from 6am until 1pm when I get home from work so how is it my fault?



cuz of me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

I smell Tannerite,,,,,,,,,,,what's goin on in here?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> it stil hurts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hankus rolls in with a roar!!!  Howdy Dude!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell Tannerite,,,,,,,,,,,what's goin on in here?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> cuz of me



I'll drink to that...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell Tannerite,,,,,,,,,,,what's goin on in here?



Oh no..  I have had enuff dealings with that stuff for awhile...  

Still finding pieces....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hankus rolls in with a roar!!!  Howdy Dude!!!



gots ta keepup ya know  soon as thisun dies its off to da woods


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell Tannerite,,,,,,,,,,,what's goin on in here?



I've got almost 2 cases!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I got some skin thickner



it ain't about thicher skin it's about folks wanting to complain that they wanna start a driveler but they aren't here to start it,then I get blasted by someone for trying to be some what funny about starting the next one....I said it in a PM and I will say it out in the open,if ya wanna start one speak up,I have told folks to start one( since they have not) and they say they don't want to ,so I do it,then folks wanna whine about it,give me a break


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey every body



Hey there little guy!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya Dude...



Heya Kim!

I thought about you last night while watching IRT!



jmfauver said:


> really I am off here from 7pm until 4 am almost every day,I am hardly on from 6am until 1pm when I get home from work so how is it my fault?



I don't care.....just give others a chance...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut Roh!!  Boomer done messed up now . . .
> 
> 
> Ya think??



Hey QuackBaby!



MoonPie said:


> I got some skin thickner



I think there are a couple on here that could use it....


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2010)

whoa look at everyone in here....like the old days or something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that...


 
You'll drink to anything, you lush...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that...



me 2,3,4,....12


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that...



Anything is good to Drink too...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> cuz of me



not even


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll drink to anything, you lush...



me tooooooooooo


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Anything is good to Drink too...



yup


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> it stil hurts
> 
> me too
> Hey Bye
> ...



miss anything / anyone


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> miss anyone



not now HET LUNARPASTRY


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> don't be coming in here yelling at folks...I will have the bouncer show you out if ya don't settle down


Who died and left you boss??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Who died and left you boss??



BBQBOSS


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 2, 2010)

Where's the new One..........................................??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll drink to anything, you lush...



I'll drink to that too      A man has got to believe in something......I believe I will have another drink.... W.C. Fields


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that too      A man has got to believe in something......I believe I will have another drink.... W.C. Fields



AMEN


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> me tooooooooooo



here ya go.... have another.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Where's the new One..........................................??



I dunno YOU MAKE ONE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> BBQBOSS


 
He wishes,, everyone knows you don't mess with a wet angry wildcat....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Anything is good to Drink too...



Yes Sir it is......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> here ya go.... have another.



I bleve I will cause they aint served in heaven you can only find em here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yes Sir it is......


 
You got any of that high test bourban left??


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut Roh!!  Boomer done messed up now . . .
> 
> 
> Ya think??



Ask me if I care


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Who died and left you boss??



it starts nice, and ends rough  wow


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 2, 2010)

THE DEVIL OPENED UP HIS CASE AND SAID ILE START THIS SHOW FIRE FLEW FROM HIS FINGERTIPS AS HE RAISED UP HIS BOW ANS HE PULLED THE BOW ACROSS THE SRINGS IT MADE AN EIVIL HISS  3


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno YOU MAKE ONE



I think is is OFH's turn........


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Who died and left you boss??



it comes with being the big fat angry guy right now!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He wishes,, everyone knows you don't mess with a wet angry wildcat....



WILDCAT


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got any of that high test bourban left??



Why no I don't actually, but I may bring a bottle to FPG for some sippin around the campfire


----------

